# North Korean leader absence from anniversary event fuels speculation over health



## dr_shadow (Apr 17, 2020)

*North Korean leader Kim Jong Un’s absence from an important anniversary event this week rekindled speculation over his potential health problems, analysts said on Friday.*

North Korea on Wednesday marked the anniversary of the birthday of its national founder and Kim’s grandfather, Kim Il Sung, as a national holiday known as the Day of the Sun.

Senior officials paid tribute to the embalmed body of Kim Il Sung enshrined in the Kumsusan Palace of Sun, state media KCNA said on Thursday. But did not mention Kim as part of the delegation, unlike the past. He was also absent from photos released by party mouthpiece Rodong Sinmun.

His purported absence triggered speculation among experts that Kim, who is aged 36 and overweight, might be having health problems.

A spokeswoman at Seoul’s Unification Ministry, which handles North Korea affairs, said on Thursday it was aware that state media has not reported on Kim’s visit but declined to provide any analysis.

Cheong Seong-chang, a senior fellow at South Korea’s Sejong Institute, said it was the first time in decades Kim’s visit to the palace on that holiday was not reported state media since he took power in late December.

“He has been going there on the birthdays of his grandfather and father to flaunt his royalty to them and sacred bloodline,” Cheong said.

“It is possible that there was a problem with his health or safety even if temporary, though it is difficult to assess how the situation might be.”

Pyongyang fired multiple short-range missiles on Tuesday which Seoul officials said was part of the celebration. Such military events would usually be observed by Kim, but there was no KCNA report on the test at all.

Kim was last publicly seen presiding over a meeting of the ruling Workers’ Party’s politburo last Saturday.

https://reut.rs/3ckFUKm


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 17, 2020)

You're saying Our Fatty Leader could have health issues????


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> You're saying Our Fatty Leader could have health issues????


Smokes like a chimney and is a fat fuck, two ripe targets for Winnie the Flu.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 17, 2020)

In case Kim dies, I guess the line of succession would be something like this:

*Child of Kim Jong-un*
1. Kim Ju-ae (8) [female]

*Children of Kim Jong-il*
2. Kim Sul-song (45) [female] 
3. Kim Jong-chul (38) [male]
4. Kim Jo-jong (31) [female]

*Children of Kim Il-sung*
5. Kim Kyong-hui (73) [female]
6. Kim Pyong-il (65) [male]

---

It's unclear if North Korea would accept a female succession or not, since this is the first time a Leader has stood without a known male heir. 

Regardless, even if Kim's daughter becomes the nominal Leader, she's only just started primary school and would require a regent until her mental faculties are developed enough to run the country herself.

Kim's closest confidante seems to be his younger sister Kim Jo-jong, so provided a female regent is acceptable she'd be the most likely candidate for guardian of Kim Ju-ae.

If female succession and/or regency is not acceptable, then Kim's guitar-playing brother would become Leader.


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2020)

No fucking way they're going to accept a girl as the Dear Leader.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 17, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> In case Kim dies, I guess the line of succession would be something like this:
> 
> *Child of Kim Jong-un*
> 1. Kim Ju-ae (8) [female]
> ...



Bold of you to assume it would follow proper succession and it wouldn't just be an assassination-fest.

I wouldn't be surprised if Kim just vanished into a bunker the second he heard about the coronavirus.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 17, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> Bold of you to assume it would follow proper succession and it wouldn't just be an assassination-fest.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Kim just vanished into a bunker the second he heard about the coronavirus.



While NK doesn't seem to practice strict primogeniture (Kim Jong-un was chosen over two of his older brothers), it seems to be understood that the Leader must be a descendant of Kim Il-sung.

As Kim Il-sung lived only two generations ago, he doesn't have _that _many descendants yet. There's a couple to pick from, sure, but not _hundreds_ like in more long-running dynasties.


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2020)

This is very true but I thought that KJI's other sons sorta disgraced themselves enough to be forbidden succession hence Fatty III.

Still, my point stands that they're not going to elevate Kim Yo Jong or Fatty III's daughter.  This isn't England.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 17, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> While NK doesn't seem to practice strict primogeniture (Kim Jong-un was chosen over two of his older brothers), it seems to be understood that the Leader must be a descendant of Kim Il-sung.
> 
> As Kim Il-sung lived only two generations ago, he doesn't have _that _many descendants yet. There's a couple to pick from, sure, but not _hundreds_ like in more long-running dynasties.



I was making a joke about the recent questionable deaths there when it came to line of succession. 

Given the way things are there, I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult for someone to seize power and invent a connection to the family that everyone would immediately be compelled to agree with without question.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 17, 2020)

Mael said:


> No fucking way they're going to accept a girl as the Dear Leader.



Who are those mere mortals to judge the granddaughter of mighty Kim, the daughter of mighty other Kim and the sister of that other mighty Kim? To the Gulag with them!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> *Child of Kim Jong-un*
> 1. Kim Ju-ae (8) [female]


8 already?  Is she still sickly?  She was premature right?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> 8 already?  Is she still sickly?  She was premature right?


I know your post is in Tehran not Pyong Yang

But still you know more about the child more than us peasant, you are the CIA agent.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I know your post is in Tehran not Pyong Yang
> 
> But still you know more about the child more than us peasant, you are the CIA agent.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> 8 already?  Is she still sickly?  She was premature right?



Should be, yeah. She's born in late 2012, and there's a conspiracy theory in South Korea that her birth was artificially induced so that she would be born within the 100th anniversary of Kim Il-sung's birth. But I think it sounds far fetched that doctors would endanger the health of the Leader's child for the sake of Confucian number symbolism.

Regardless, as for her health, it's probably a state secret. When I said she's "in primary school" it was just because that's what a normal girl her age would be doing, as education in North Korea is compulsory from age six.

I don't think the North Korean media reports much about the Leader's family life. For example, there was no coverage of Kim Jong-un's and Ri Sol-ju's wedding. Ri just showed up out of the blue and was casually introduced as the First Lady like that was something everyone was supposed to already know.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Should be, yeah. She's born in late 2012, and there's a conspiracy theory in South Korea that her birth was artificially induced so that she would be born within the 100th anniversary of Kim Il-sung's birth. But I think it sounds far fetched that doctors would endanger the health of the Leader's child for the sake of Confucian number symbolism.
> 
> Regardless, as for her health, it's probably a state secret. When I said she's "in primary school" it was just because that's what a normal girl her age would be doing, as education in North Korea is compulsory from age six.
> 
> I don't think the North Korean media reports much about the Leader's family life. For example, there was no coverage of Kim Jong-un's and Ri Sol-ju's wedding. Ri just showed up out of the blue and was casually introduced as the First Lady like that was something everyone was supposed to already know.


What do you mean?  Ri has always been the First Lady heh......heh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Should be, yeah. She's born in late 2012, and there's a conspiracy theory in South Korea that her birth was artificially induced so that she would be born within the 100th anniversary of Kim Il-sung's birth. But I think it sounds far fetched that doctors would endanger the health of the Leader's child for the sake of Confucian number symbolism.
> 
> Regardless, as for her health, it's probably a state secret. When I said she's "in primary school" it was just because that's what a normal girl her age would be doing, as education in North Korea is compulsory from age six.
> 
> I don't think the North Korean media reports much about the Leader's family life. For example, there was no coverage of Kim Jong-un's and Ri Sol-ju's wedding. Ri just showed up out of the blue and was casually introduced as the First Lady like that was something everyone was supposed to already know.


Whenever his sister or wife were mentioned it seemed to come out of left field because until I saw them reported about I knew he had either of those things


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2020)

Health issues my ass, that is like the 1# excuse used in a coup.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 18, 2020)

He should come to the US to get treated.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2020)

Capt. Autismo said:


> He should come to the US to get treated.


Ah ha saw what you did there.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2020)

This sounds pretty serious.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2020)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...cardiovascular-procedure-report-idUSKBN223011

And y’all were getting on Trump for his McDonald’s...

Lay off them triple decker kalbi gui sammiches Fatty.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2020)

Who would even rule in his stead if he were to kick the bucket right now?


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2020)

Fatty will pull through imho but he better start evaluating his life and cutting the bullshit being a Chinese vassal.  Moon and Trump can welcome you in.  All you gotta do is flip China the bird.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2020)

Hopefully he goes to hell.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 20, 2020)

Idk man i get gout all the time. That shit ain't funny.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 20, 2020)

Mael said:


> Fatty will pull through imho but he better start evaluating his life and cutting the bullshit being a Chinese vassal.  Moon and Trump can welcome you in.  All you gotta do is flip China the bird.



If he would promise to be loyal to us interests he could make a serious killing by encouraging us companies to do business with him since he treats his people worse than China. The profits would flow.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 20, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Idk man i get gout all the time. That shit ain't funny.


Did I tell you I got a couple attacks while I lived on the 6th floor of a building with no elevator?
I had to climb down and back up twice to get the meds
The struggle is real


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 20, 2020)

What's our take on Kim Yo Jong?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2020)

In case anybody was wondering about the deleted tweet Island referenced.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 21, 2020)

I thought they had no case of Covid here,  someone would have lied ?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I thought they had no case of Covid here,  someone would have lied ?


Its not because of Covid


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 21, 2020)

RIP surgeon


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 21, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Its not because of Covid



Whatever it is, I hope he will take it to his grave, 2020 need some good news !


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 21, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2020)

Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> Interesting



Nice double post


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Whatever it is, I hope he will take it to his grave, 2020 need some good news !


What makes it good news? Who will be his successor?


----------



## kluang (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> If he would promise to be loyal to us interests he could make a serious killing by encouraging us companies to do business with him since he treats his people worse than China. The profits would flow.



This kind of cynicism is disgusting. You're apparently indifferent to the domestic arrangements of any country for as long as they're on Team America. 

But I guess it's helpful to know that I don't don't have to argue with you about Xinjiang or whatever, since you don't actually give a shit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Who would even rule in his stead if he were to kick the bucket right now?





reiatsuflow said:


> What's our take on Kim Yo Jong?





Unicornsilovethem said:


> What makes it good news? Who will be his successor?



I mentioned what I know about the succession situation on the last page.

Now, Kim's Wiki page says he and Ri _may_ have more children whose names we don't know, but Ju-ae (8) is the oldest and the only one we have independent confirmation of, since Dennis Rodman met her during his trip to NK.

So even if Ju-ae has a secret younger brother we don't know about, he'd be younger than eight years old and would require a regent to rule for him until he grows up.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Korea needs to reunify, anyhow. The division is an injustice.

IMO Washington should cut a deal with Beijing where China will allow reunification under Seoul in exchange for Korea's neutrality in the Sino-American Cold War. I.e. America would remove its troops from the peninsula. (They could be placed in Japan instead)

But I suspect that such a proposal has maybe come up in one or more of the Trump-Xi meetings, and that Xi maybe tried to haggle that "we give you North Korea if you give us Taiwan", since they're kind of comparable Cold War relics.


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2020)

Nooooooo Rocket Man


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> What's our take on Kim Yo Jong?



If she does take over, I think she'd be the first female leader of a Communist state.

Take that, Capitalist glass ceiling!


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Korea needs to reunify, anyhow. The division is an injustice.
> 
> IMO Washington should cut a deal with Beijing where China will allow reunification under Seoul in exchange for Korea's neutrality in the Sino-American Cold War. I.e. America would remove its troops from the peninsula. (They could be placed in Japan instead)
> 
> But I suspect that such a proposal has maybe come up in one or more of the Trump-Xi meetings, and that Xi maybe tried to haggle that "we give you North Korea if you give us Taiwan", since they're kind of comparable Cold War relics.


And Taiwan is its own.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mael said:


> And Taiwan is its own.



You can't have both Korean unification and Taiwan independence. Pick one.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> You can't have both Korean unification and Taiwan independence. Pick one.


Yes you can.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mael said:


> Yes you can.



How?


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> How?


Koreas unite without Chinese say and Taiwan garners even more protection from the US and regional allies so China can’t do a thing.

China doesn’t deserve a goddamn thing with all the trouble it has caused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mael said:


> Koreas unite without Chinese say and Taiwan garners even more protection from the US and regional allies so China can’t do a thing.
> 
> China doesn’t deserve a goddamn thing with all the trouble it has caused.



What is this "protection" going to look like?

Since you're back in the army, would you personally put your own body between the PLA and Taiwan, if the former decided to invade?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 21, 2020)

Would china really be willing to trade a united korea for taiwan? 

You said they were similar cold war prizes but that sounded facetious and I don't know enough about the particulars of china's ambitions. Because a united states x united korea front seems like a more formidable blockade to 'supreme world leader china' than taiwan.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> What is this "protection" going to look like?
> 
> Since you're back in the army, would you personally put your own body between the PLA and Taiwan, if the former decided to invade?


Because it wouldn’t be for bullshit pretenses like Iraq yes.  Same goes for the koreas.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 21, 2020)

I went to say 'facetious' in real life recently and suddenly realized it's not a word I normally use out loud and I should be careful because it's tricky, but it was too late. "Facetius'


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Kim Jong-il lived to 70 and Kim Il-sung to 82.

Kim Jong-un on the other hand looks like he'll be lucky to clear 40. How is the rest of the leadership putting up with this? He needs an intervention.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Kim Jong-il lived to 70 and Kim Il-sung to 82.
> 
> Kim Jong-un on the other hand looks like he'll be lucky to clear 40. How is the rest of the leadership putting up with this? He needs an intervention.


Or just croak and finally unite under Seoul.

The citizens can be treated to actual food.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mael said:


> Or just croak and finally unite under Seoul.
> 
> The citizens can be treated to actual food.



How is it that with two college degrees you still think it's as easy as "take down Bowser and Mushroom Kingdom is saved"?

You're actually kind of buying into the North Korean propaganda by thinking that the country stands and falls with a single person.

Was there a white flag atop the Kremlin when Stalin died?


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> How is it that with two college degrees you still think it's as easy as "take down Bowser and Mushroom Kingdom is saved"?
> 
> You're actually kind of buying into the North Korean propaganda by thinking that the country stands and falls with a single person.
> 
> Was there a white flag atop the Kremlin when Stalin died?


Without an heir the dynasty loses a lot of fanaticism.

That and the sneaky Chinese would get involved.

I don’t think it’ll be easy but I advocate SK/US act quickly to deny China anything and everything.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mael said:


> I don’t think it’ll be easy but I advocate SK/US act quickly to deny China anything and everything.



How soon are you putting the Kuomintang back in power over the mainland?


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> How soon are you putting the Kuomintang back in power over the mainland?


That’ll never happen but I’m all for denying China  a foothold in Taipei.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mael said:


> That’ll never happen but I’m all for denying China  a foothold in Taipei.



Isn't the natural consequence of overthrowing the CCP that you need to put the KMT back in power?


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Isn't the natural consequence of overthrowing the CCP that you need to put the KMT back in power?


Who said I was overthrowing the CCP?  I just want China denied anything Korean as it doesn’t belong to them.  And for the record the United States does not own anything Korean either.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Mael said:


> Who said I was overthrowing the CCP?



How else am I supposed to interpret posts like this?



Mael said:


> Make it faster and with more nations.  U.K. needs to bar Huawei.  South Korea needs to thumb their noses at the Chinese especially after bringing in years worth of smog and pollution.
> 
> I don’t care about Empoohror Xi.  I care about China getting neutered like they did after the Opium War and Boxer Rebellion.  No sane person should champion their rise but here we are...


----------



## Yamato (Apr 21, 2020)

might kick the bucket soon and I wonder who will be the next successor and maybe they can open up NK


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Yamato said:


> might kick the bucket soon and I wonder who will be the next successor and maybe they can open up NK



His sister will be the next successor and she will not open up NK.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 21, 2020)

Isn't Kim Jong Un like 5'5 and 300 lbs. That's incredibly unhealthy


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> Isn't Kim Jong Un like 5'5 and 300 lbs. That's incredibly unhealthy



Pretty sure North Korea uses the metric system.  This translates to 170 cm  and 130 kg.

Here's a pair of before-and-after photos of how he's changed since taking office. People who are good at estimating weight from photos (not me) say he's gained about 40 kg since becoming Leader.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> How else am I supposed to interpret posts like this?


No I just want to actually make China completely powerless so they could never extend their global reach ever again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

I have to obnoxiously point out that if the Workers' Party is still in power on October 22, 2022, North Korea will have been Communist longer than the Soviet Union.


----------



## epyoncloud (Apr 22, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> How else am I supposed to interpret posts like this?



let him go on with  his hate rant.

kim's tenure is probably over soon if china use force to claim back taiwan.

also mael doesnt understand opportunity cost and trade off.


----------



## epyoncloud (Apr 22, 2020)

KMT is also becoming a department/extension of ccp. the idiotic posts online made by KMT loyalists is funny. there is no hope for KMT revival unless you reincarnate the generalissmo


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 22, 2020)

epyoncloud said:


> KMT is also becoming a department/extension of ccp. the idiotic posts online made by KMT loyalists is funny. there is no hope for KMT revival unless you reincarnate the generalissmo



I actually went to see the KMT party headquarters (from the outside) when I was in Taipei. It was kind of a pathetically small building.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 22, 2020)

Is Kim Yo-Jong set to take over leadership in North Korea if something happens to Kim Jong Un?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 22, 2020)

I was thinking about a hypothetical fall of NK's regime and a transition to democracy a few times before and one thing I always wondered was how the completly isolated, poor, starved and probably scared as fuck population would cope with such a drastic change. NK's people will bear scars for generations to come. I find a reunification with the south increasingly unlikely, at best it would probably happen after many years of slowly opening the communities to the outside world.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

epyoncloud said:


> let him go on with  his hate rant.
> 
> kim's tenure is probably over soon if china use force to claim back taiwan.
> 
> also mael doesnt understand opportunity cost and trade off.


How about, fuck that Taiwan isn't yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

I feel like the extra pressure on taiwan is specifically a Xi stance, after the opening up China slowly started to be more progressive, but Xi made a hard right in political stances.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> I feel like the extra pressure on taiwan is specifically a Xi stance, after the opening up China slowly started to be more progressive, but Xi made a hard right in political stances.


Agreed but now that he’s Empoohror Xi that won’t fade anytime soon.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> I feel like the extra pressure on taiwan is specifically a Xi stance, after the opening up China slowly started to be more progressive, but Xi made a hard right in political stances.



It also has something to do with who's in charge in Taipei. 

The Hu Jintao era (2002-2012) happened to overlap with the KMT presidency of Ma Ying-jeou (2008-2016), which gave the impression that relations were great.

Whereas both Xi Jinping (2012-) and Tsai Ing-wen (2016-) are hardliners.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> It also has something to do with who's in charge in Taipei.
> 
> The Hu Jintao era (2002-2012) happened to overlap with the KMT presidency of Ma Ying-jeou (2008-2016), which gave the impression that relations were great.
> 
> Whereas both Xi Jinping (2012-) and Tsai Ing-wen (2016-) are hardliners.



that makes sense, 



Mael said:


> Agreed but now that he’s Empoohror Xi that won’t fade anytime soon.


I mean, I cant imagine the party being happy with how he handled the situation in wuhan, we can see what happens in four years if he has apposition


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 22, 2020)

*Generations of the Taiwan issue*

1. Mao Zedong (1949-1976) vs Chiang Kai-shek (1949-1975)

-. Hua Guofeng (1976-1978) vs Yan Chin-kan (1975-1978)

2. Deng Xiaoping (1978-1989) vs Chiang Ching-kuo (1978-1988)

3. Jiang Zemin (1989-2002) vs Lee Teng-hui (1988-2000)

4. Hu Jintao (2002-2012) vs Chen Shui-bian (2000-2008) and Ma Ying-jeou* (2008-2016)

5. Xi Jinping (2012-) vs Ma Ying-jeou* (2008-2016) and Tsai Ing-wen (2016-)

* Because the Taiwan presidential term is one year shorter than the mainland term, they end up having a "leap president" every 20-40 years, who overlaps equally with two mainland counterparts.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> that makes sense,
> 
> 
> I mean, I cant imagine the party being happy with how he handled the situation in wuhan, we can see what happens in four years if he has apposition


I doubt they’ll boot him.  He just passed those sweeping powers into law and communist nations take forever to reform.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 22, 2020)

Mael said:


> I doubt they’ll boot him.  He just passed those sweeping powers into law and communist nations take forever to reform.



Hua Guofeng was supposed to serve for life, but Deng booted him after just two years.

Then Deng himself was booted after the Tian'anmen Massacre. (He kind of came back later, though)

If you think about it, the nominal term of the Chinese Leader is 5 years (renewable), but Hu is the only one who's tenure is a perfect divisor of 5. Everyone except him had either unnaturally long or unnaturally short terms.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Hua Guofeng was supposed to serve for life, but Deng booted him after just two years.
> 
> Then Deng himself was booted after the Tian'anmen Massacre. (He kind of came back later, though)
> 
> If you think about it, the nominal term of the Chinese Leader is 5 years (renewable), but Hu is the only one who's tenure is a perfect divisor of 5. Everyone except him had either unnaturally long or unnaturally short terms.


A good point, but IIRC Xi’s maneuvers makes it even harder to boot him.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

Mael said:


> I doubt they’ll boot him.  He just passed those sweeping powers into law and communist nations take forever to reform.


yea, seeing him undo some of Chinas affrimative action laws surprised me, more so that China had any to begin with


mr_shadow said:


> Hua Guofeng was supposed to serve for life, but Deng booted him after just two years.
> 
> Then Deng himself was booted after the Tian'anmen Massacre. (He kind of came back later, though)
> 
> If you think about it, the nominal term of the Chinese Leader is 5 years (renewable), but Hu is the only one who's tenure is a perfect divisor of 5. Everyone except him had either unnaturally long or unnaturally short terms.



I always wondered how Deng survived being Mao's biggest critic


----------



## Schneider (Apr 22, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> *Generations of the Taiwan issue*
> 
> 1. Mao Zedong (1949-1976) vs *Chiang Chieh-shih* (1949-1975)
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

China had affirmative action?  Must've been the most token measure to date in their history.  Gu'ela get more rights than gweilo.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 22, 2020)

*North Korean state media on Wednesday made no mention of leader Kim Jong Un’s health or whereabouts, a day after intense international speculation over his health was sparked by media reports he was gravely ill after a cardiovascular procedure.*

North Korean media presented a business as usual image, carrying routine reporting of Kim’s achievements and publishing some of his older, or undated, comments on issues like the economy.

South Korean and Chinese officials and sources familiar with U.S. intelligence have cast doubt on South Korean and U.S. media reports that he was seriously sick, while the White House said it was closely monitoring the matter.

U.S. President Donald Trump, who held unprecedented summits with Kim in 2018 and 2019 in an attempt to persuade him to give up his nuclear weapons, said the reports had not been confirmed and he did not put much credence in them.

“We’ll see how he does,” Trump told a White House news conference on Tuesday. “We don’t know if the reports are true.”

Speculation about Kim’s health first arose due to his absence from the anniversary of the birthday of North Korea’s founding father and Kim’s grandfather, Kim Il Sung, on April 15.

On Wednesday, the main headlines from the North’s state news agency, KCNA, included pieces on sports equipment, mulberry picking, and a meeting in Bangladesh to study North Korea’s “juche” or self-reliance ideology.

The official Rodong Sinmun newspaper carried older or undated remarks attributed to Kim in articles about the economy, the textile industry, city development, and other topics.

As usual Kim’s name was plastered all over the newspaper, but there were no reports on his whereabouts.

A spokesman for South Korea’s presidential Blue House said they could not confirm Kim’s whereabouts, or whether he had undergone surgery. South Korea had detected no unusual activity in North Korea, the spokesman said.

*‘EXTENDED SILENCE IS UNUSUAL’*
Daily NK, a Seoul-based website, reported late on Monday that Kim, who is believed to be about 36, was hospitalised on April 12, hours before the cardiovascular procedure.

The report’s English-language version carried a correction on Tuesday to say the report was based on a single unnamed source in North Korea, not multiple as it earlier stated.

It said his health had deteriorated since August due to heavy smoking, obesity and overwork, and he was now receiving treatment at a villa in the Mount Myohyang resort north of the capital Pyongyang.

“It does look like something is going on, based on the repeated absences of last week,” said Chad O’Carroll, CEO of the Korea Risk Group, which monitors North Korea.

“A health issue seems to be the most logical explanation for all this, but whether or not it’s cardiac-related seems to be too early to tell.”

On Tuesday, CNN reported an unidentified U.S. official saying the United States was “monitoring intelligence” that Kim was in grave danger after surgery.

However, two South Korean government officials rejected the CNN report. China, North Korea’s only major ally, also dismissed the reports.

Trump’s national security adviser, Robert O’Brien, told Fox News the White House was monitoring the reports “very closely”.

“There’s lots of conjecture going around,” a senior Trump administration official said on condition of anonymity late on Tuesday when asked if there was confirmation of the reports.

North Korea experts have cautioned that hard facts about Kim’s condition are elusive but said his unprecedented absence from major celebrations for his grandfather’s birthday last week signals that something may have gone awry.

Thae Yong-ho, a former North Korean deputy ambassador to Britain who defected to South Korea in 2016, said state media’s extended silence is unusual because it had in the past been quick to dispel questions about the status of its leadership.

“Every time there is controversy about (Kim), North Korea would take action within days to show he is alive and well,” he said in a statement.

His absence from the April 15 anniversary ceremony, in particular, was “unprecedented”, Thae said.

*‘IN THE FAMILY’*

Kim is a third-generation hereditary leader who rules North Korea with an iron fist, coming to power after his father, Kim Jong Il, died in 2011 from a heart attack.

Reporting from inside North Korea is notoriously difficult, especially on its leadership. There have been past false reports regarding its leaders, but the fact Kim has no clear successor means any instability could present a major international risk.

Trump said he had asked Kim about succession in the past but declined to elaborate.

“The basic assumption would be maybe it would be someone in the family,” said O’Brien. “But, again, it’s too early to talk about that because we just don’t know what condition Chairman Kim is in.”

With no details known about Kim’s young children, analysts said Kim’s sister and other loyalists could form a regency until a successor is old enough to take over.

In recent years, Kim has launched a diplomatic offensive to promote himself as a world leader, holding three meetings with Trump, four with South Korean President Moon Jae-in and five with Chinese President Xi Jinping.

“I don’t recall any other time we were in such a good relationship with North Korea,” said Lee Eun-ji, a 28-year-old nurse in Seoul.

“If his health really has deteriorated and he becomes critically ill, then I wonder if his replacement would even try to make those efforts ... I worry his successor could be a warmonger.”

Kim has sought to have international sanctions against his country eased, but has refused to dismantle his nuclear weapons programme, a steadfast demand of the United States.

https://reut.rs/2XXpuE2


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

I usually trust SK news but this time I’m wary.  My wife said Yonhap can be full of shit on many a time too but not as much as Chosun Ilbo.

NK makes a big case of their leader always being at the forefront.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

*China has dispatched a team to North Korea including medical experts to advise on North Korean leader Kim Jong Un, according to three people familiar with the situation. *

The trip by the Chinese doctors and officials comes amid conflicting reports about the health of the North Korean leader. Reuters was unable to immediately determine what the trip by the Chinese team signaled in terms of Kim’s health.

A delegation led by a senior member of the Chinese Communist Party’s International Liaison Department left Beijing for North Korea on Thursday, two of the people said. The department is the main Chinese body dealing with neighbouring North Korea.

The sources declined to be identified given the sensitivity of the matter.

The Liaison Department could not be reached by Reuters for comment late on Friday. China’s foreign ministry did not immediately respond to a request for comment late on Friday.

Daily NK, a Seoul-based website, reported earlier this week that Kim was recovering after undergoing a cardiovascular procedure on April 12. It cited one unnamed source in North Korea.

South Korean government officials and a Chinese official with the Liaison Department challenged subsequent reports suggesting that Kim was in grave danger after surgery. South Korean officials said they had detected no signs of unusual activity in North Korea.

On Thursday, U.S. President Donald Trump also downplayed earlier reports that Kim was gravely ill. “I think the report was incorrect,” Trump told reporters, but he declined to say if he had been in touch with North Korean officials.

On Friday, a South Korean source told Reuters their intelligence was that Kim was alive and would likely make an appearance soon. The person said he did not have any comment on Kim’s current condition or any Chinese involvement.

An official familiar with U.S. intelligence said that Kim was known to have health problems but they had no reason to conclude he was seriously ill or unable eventually to reappear in public.

A U.S. State department spokeswoman had no comment. U.S. Secretary of State, Mike Pompeo, when asked about Kim’s health on Fox News after Trump spoke said, “I don’t have anything I can share with you tonight, but the American people should know we’re watching the situation very keenly.”

North Korea is one of the world’s most isolated and secretive countries, and the health of its leaders is treated as a matter of state security. Reuters has not been able to independently confirm any details on Kim’s whereabouts or condition.

North Korea’s state media last reported on Kim’s whereabouts when he presided over a meeting on April 11. State media did not report that he was in attendance at an event to mark the birthday of his grandfather, Kim Il Sung, on April 15, an important anniversary in North Korea.

Kim, believed to be 36, has disappeared from coverage in North Korean state media before. In 2014, he vanished for more than a month and North Korean state TV later showed him walking with a limp. Speculation about his health has been fanned by his heavy smoking, apparent weight gain since taking power and family history of cardiovascular problems.

When Kim Jong Un’s father, Kim Jong Il, suffered a stroke in 2008, South Korean media reported at the time that Chinese doctors were involved in his treatment along with French physicians.

Last year, Chinese President Xi Jinping made the first state visit in 14 years by a Chinese leader to North Korea, an impoverished state that depends on Beijing for economic and diplomatic support.

China is North Korea’s chief ally and the economic lifeline for a country hard-hit by U.N. sanctions, and has a keen interest in the stability of the country with which it shares a long, porous border.

Kim is a third-generation hereditary leader who came to power after his father Kim Jong Il died in 2011 from a heart attack. He has visited China four times since 2018.

Trump held unprecedented summits with Kim in 2018 and 2019 as part of a bid to persuade him to give up North Korea’s nuclear arsenal.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...on-north-koreas-kim-sources-say-idUSKCN2263DW


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Pretty sure North Korea uses the metric system.  This translates to 170 cm  and 130 kg.
> 
> Here's a pair of before-and-after photos of how he's changed since taking office. People who are good at estimating weight from photos (not me) say he's gained about 40 kg since becoming Leader.



That's a lot fatter than I would've guessed. He's morbidly obese. Wouldn't be surprised if fatboy has heart problems even at that age.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

I liked him better when he was thin and had the vaguely spiky hair, because you could imagine his relationship with Kim Jong-Il as that between Scott and Dr. Evil.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Is Kim Yo-Jong set to take over leadership in North Korea if something happens to Kim Jong Un?



Man she's quite attractive. How does a fat POS like Jong-un share 50% of his genes with such a fine specimen, must've been a freakishly unlikely combination difference of genes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Man she's quite attractive. How does a fat POS like Jong-un share 50% of his genes with such a fine specimen, must've been a freakishly unlikely combination difference of genes.


Thats attractive?  She looks half dead.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Thats attractive?  She looks half dead.



No idea what you’re on about man, google some pictures, she’s quite attractive. I’d give her a solid 7/10.

Naturally I’m biased though. Am East Asian and find East Asian women the most attractive women.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

Her Wiki page says she's supposedly married to the son of NK's (now-and-then) top general . They may-or-may-not have a child together.

[Info about the private lives of North Koreans is more often than not preceded by qualifiers like_ supposedly_ and_ possibly_, since the state media don't disclose such details and we're left with rumors and South Korean intelligence reports]


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> No idea what you’re on about man, google some pictures, she’s quite attractive. I’d give her a solid 7/10.
> 
> Naturally I’m biased though. Am East Asian and find East Asian women the most attractive women.


If this



Is what you find attractive I would hate to see what you call ugly.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> If this
> 
> 
> 
> Is what you find attractive I would hate to see what you call ugly.



That's actually a cute picture tho.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

Yikes.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

You're just posting a bad picture. I've admitted that my standards are a lot stricter when it comes to other races of women.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyway, expect that if she does take over, she'll model her leadership style on Cersei Lannister.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 24, 2020)

To be fair by the standards of NK she's probably supermodel-level.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> If this
> 
> 
> 
> Is what you find attractive I would hate to see what you call ugly.



At least, it still an improvement in comparison to Assange. This one doesn't look like a homeless person.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> You can't have both Korean unification and Taiwan independence. Pick one.



Korean unification 100%. At the end of the day, there's no reason to expect Taiwan will lose its standards of living even if it's swallowed by the mainland. North Korea is a complete tragedy for the Korean people, and a humanitarian disaster.

I like the prospects of Taiwan independence as well as, in addition to the authoritarianism of the CCP, I believe more states are better for the world than less but we can't have everything we want.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> I believe more states are better for the world than less but we can't have everything we want.



Free Cornwall!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> At least, it still an improvement in comparison to Assange. This one doesn't look like a homeless person.


True but she doesn't even look good for a Korean woman.  You don't even have to be a movie star but she looks like a battered housewife.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Free Cornwall!



There's no need to break what doesn't need breaking, though. The UK works better as a whole than a divided entity. 

It would be nice for Taiwan to remain a democratic state as long as possible.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 24, 2020)

70 yrs old Suu Kyi is better looking than her

And she defended genocide. Let that sink in


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> There's no need to break what doesn't need breaking, though. The UK works better as a whole than a divided entity.
> 
> It would be nice for Taiwan to remain a democratic state as long as possible.



You're not one of those who think any state that's bigger than one person is SLAVERY?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> True but she doesn't even look good for a Korean woman.  You don't even have to be a movie star but she looks like a *battered housewife*.



Well when you are at the top chain in north korea, one mistake can take you litterally to your grave ! I will be stressed like this,  if I had to make my maid  drink even my glass of water before me.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Well when you are at the top chain in north korea, one mistake can take you litterally to your grave ! I will be stressed like this,  if I had to make my maid  drink even my glass of water before me.


What does that have to do with her being homely?  I don't care why she is I'm just saying that she is.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

Reminder that we shouldn't reduce women to just their looks.

What does it matter if she's cute if she turns out to be Maleficent?


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> You're not one of those who think any state that's bigger than one person is SLAVERY?



The state is a useful geopolitical concept, the best form of social organization we’ve had so far.

It demarcates a boundary of economic activity that is facilitated by shared language, history and culture. States can then engage in non-zero-sum interactions (trade) between each other.

Libertarianism isn’t anarchism. It’s about limiting the powers of government and ensuring that principles of liberty, e.g. freedom of speech, are so locked into the definition of the state that the government cannot override those principles.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Reminder that we shouldn't reduce women to just their looks.
> 
> What does it matter if she's cute if she turns out to be Maleficent?


Well then that means she would have went from cute to hot because Angelina Jolie is GAWGEOUS


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 24, 2020)

Unfortunately my bet would be that her military leader of a husband will get the reigns or will be the one pulling the strings. 

Authoritarian government is not an environment conducive to female rule. Strongmen come out on top for a reason.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mael said:


> No fucking way they're going to accept a girl as the Dear Leader.



That chick might end up being more cold than her brother.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Unfortunately my bet would be that her military leader of a husband will get the reigns or will be the one pulling the strings.
> 
> Authoritarian government is not an environment conducive to female rule. Strongmen come out on top for a reason.



Her husband isn't a general, her father-in-law is.

She's born in 1988, so hopefully her husband is a somewhat age-appropriate dude in his 30s, which is too young to be very high up.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 24, 2020)

I would enter her demilitarised zone


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I would enter her demilitarised zone



Thank you.

Who are all these lah-de-dah anime fans too good for an asian woman? She's an _asian woman_!



I rate her asian / asian, done and done.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 24, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Reminder that we shouldn't reduce women to just their looks.
> 
> What does it matter if she's cute if she turns out to be Maleficent?


Are you saying that only attractive woman can be evil? Sounds sexist to me.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 24, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Man she's quite attractive. How does a fat POS like Jong-un share 50% of his genes with such a fine specimen, must've been a freakishly unlikely combination difference of genes.



kim jong un is just fat. and his hairstyle. not exactly what i would call _fine specimen _but kim could've definitely shared his blubber with his sister and she'll end up way better. speaking of genetics, this was their mother





Mider T said:


> If this
> 
> 
> 
> Is what you find attractive I would hate to see what you call ugly.





reiatsuflow said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Who are all these lah-de-dah anime fans too good for an asian woman? She's an _asian woman_!
> 
> ...



its actually common to find women this thin in east asia, but her "zombie look" comes from her forehead and cheekbones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 24, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Are you saying that only attractive woman can be evil? Sounds sexist to me.



Maleficent also isn't purely evil, she's misunderstood.

Characterizing her as an evil villainous is what's truly reductive.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Maleficent also isn't purely evil, she's misunderstood.
> 
> Characterizing her as an evil villainous is what's truly reductive.


I, too, have seen the live action Maleficent movie.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

Schneider said:


> kim jong un is just fat. and his hairstyle. not exactly what i would call _fine specimen _but kim could've definitely shared his blubber with his sister and she'll end up way better. speaking of genetics, this was their mother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.  Most Asian women are thin, there are still hot Asian women.  I'm calling her ugly because her face looks like somebody sat on it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

Time to grab the popcorn.


----------



## Amol (Apr 25, 2020)

Damn if this is true. 
Though not believing it yet.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2020)

Amol said:


> Damn if this is true.
> Though not believing it yet.


 
Another news outlet is claiming Kim Jong-Un is in a vegetative state.

I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I'm calling her ugly because her face looks like somebody sat on it.


If this is what makes someone ugly call me the mother fuckin hunch back  of Norte-Dame


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh sshhhii-

EDIT:  @reiatsuflow 

Awww...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

He's a vegetable


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> He's a vegetable


You can't trust teh Joos


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 25, 2020)

China has dispatched a team to North Korea including medical experts to advise on him, according to three people familiar with the situation


Chinese medical experts


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> He's a vegetable



Rumor.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Maybe mister Kim has been watching Community and is seeking to replicate a certain death scene.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 25, 2020)

It's not impossible but will require confirmation.

With his BMI I wouldn't be surprised if he's had a heart attack and/or already developed congestive heart failure. The prognosis for advanced heart failure is poor, comparable to something like cancer.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

The fattest human ever recorded was  (1941-1983). 

He was 185 cm tall and weighed 635 kg.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> The fattest human ever recorded was  (1941-1983).
> 
> He was 185 cm tall and weighed 635 kg.







> Jon Brower Minnoch (September 29, 1941 – September 10, 1983) was an American man


----------



## Schneider (Apr 25, 2020)

_Chinese medical team_

.. I wonder if they're hooking him up to ECMO machines..



reiatsuflow said:


>



I just remembered that people passing away from heart causes usually have bluish discoloration on their faces


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

It would be tempting to point at Kim's weight however what's important too keep in mind is that Kim's appearance is calculated and artificial. He aims to look like his granddaddy. With this in might his weight might not even be unhealthy. If you deliberately aim to gain weight you might end up doing that at least somewhat responsibly. Also he's fat but not exactly obese either.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> It would be tempting to point at Kim's weight however what's important too keep in mind is that Kim's appearance is calculated and artificial. He aims to look like his granddaddy. With this in might his weight might not even be unhealthy. If you deliberately aim to gain weight you might end up doing that at least somewhat responsibly. Also he's fat but not exactly obese either.



130 kg is not obese?

Unless a person is exceptionally tall or exceptionally muscular (Kim is neither) , I think 100 kg should be a psychological red line that most people try to stay below.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> The fattest human ever recorded was  (1941-1983).
> 
> He was 185 cm tall and weighed 635 kg.


What is that in Freedom Units?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> What is that in Freedom Units?



It says in the link.

When you claim to travel so much I just assumed that you of all people should know how much a kilogram is.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh I see, 1,400 pounds!  How was that guy even alive?  Isn't a ton, 1,200 pounds?  This guy weighed more than a Snorlax!  His wife (he was married!) weighed 110 pounds...he literally weighed 10 times more than her.  I dunno how they did it but they had 2 children.



mr_shadow said:


> It says in the link.
> 
> When you claim to travel so much I just assumed that you of all people should know how much a kilogram is.



No need.  I think in Freedom Units, most places have the measurements side by side.  If they don't I just google.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> It would be tempting to point at Kim's weight however what's important too keep in mind is that Kim's appearance is calculated and artificial. He aims to look like his granddaddy. With this in might his weight might not even be unhealthy. If you deliberately aim to gain weight you might end up doing that at least somewhat responsibly. Also he's fat but not exactly obese either.



His BMI is 44.9 which is in the category of 'very severely obese,' the final category of the BMI chart.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Oh I see, 1,400 pounds!  How was that guy even alive?  Isn't a ton, 1,200 pounds?  This guy weighed more than a Snorlax!  His wife (he was married!) weighed 110 pounds...he literally weighed 10 times more than her.  I dunno how they did it but they had 2 children.


A ton is 1000 kg. This guy was only 635 kg.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Schneider (Apr 25, 2020)

imagine this guy in the ufc


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

Schneider said:


> imagine this guy in the ufc


Absolute unit


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 25, 2020)

Schneider said:


> imagine this guy in the ufc


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> The fattest human ever recorded was  (1941-1983).
> 
> He was 185 cm tall and weighed 635 kg.



Of course it would be an american lmao.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 25, 2020)

Weekend at Kim's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Weekend at Kim's.


Its funny because it's actually the weekend.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Just realised that Kim is already in his ninth year leading NK. Where did the time go?


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Of course it would be an american lmao.



You laugh now, but if the projected famine hits, well we've been training for that time, every extra slice of pizza, every extra large sugar drink, it was all for these times.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

TMZ is now reporting it...guess thats it


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 25, 2020)

Hopefully they appoint Rodman.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 25, 2020)

It's gonna be his sister who replaces him if he is dead.


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> 130 kg is not obese?
> 
> Unless a person is exceptionally tall or exceptionally muscular (Kim is neither) , I think 100 kg should be a psychological red line that most people try to stay below.


Well there were reports of kim having medical condition from early age.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 25, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Weekend at Kim's.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2020)

Weekend at Bernie's 3.  Kim Jong Un edition.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 25, 2020)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> TMZ is now reporting it...guess thats it



It's so wild that TMZ has become such a legitimated news breaker for deaths. They were first with kobe too, I think, and it makes you wonder if they have political connections in this day and age.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> TMZ is now reporting it...guess thats it



Reuters is my gospel.

Until Reuters reports that the sun rose this morning, I'm considering it an unfounded rumor.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Fingers crossed!



Why do you want him to die? There are reports that his sister is even worse.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Maybe the Chinese killed him, should have picked western doctors. 



Orochibuto said:


> Why do you want him to die? There are reports that his sister is even worse.



Anything that can destabilize the regime is a great thing, and do you really think they are gonna let a _woman_ lead? Odds are she gets ousted by a general.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 25, 2020)

Waiting for other news about this as well


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's so wild that TMZ has become such a legitimated news breaker for deaths. They were first with kobe too, I think, and it makes you wonder if they have political connections in this day and age.





mr_shadow said:


> Reuters is my gospel.
> 
> Until Reuters reports that the sun rose this morning, I'm considering it an unfounded rumor.



TMZ reported MJ's death like 7 mins after it was proclaimed.  They reported ambulances at his house.  MJ lived out in the hills. Their speed and accuracy is ridiculously on point for a tabloid journal, the big controversy with them are their sources and the possibly unethical way they get the info.  But you can always trust them to be true.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Anything that can destabilize the regime is a great thing, and do you really think they are gonna let a _woman_ lead? Odds are she gets ousted by a general.



There is  for a female sovereign in Korean history, but it's true that on the whole Confucianism is very misogynist and suspicious of female authority.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> There is  for a female sovereign in Korean history, but it's true that on the whole Confucianism is very misogynist and suspicious of female authority.


@Prokopton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 25, 2020)

Rumours everywhere. Hearing coup thrown about.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Rumours everywhere. Hearing coup thrown about.


Get ready for more rumors all throughout next week.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Anything that can destabilize the regime is a great thing, and do you really think they are gonna let a _woman_ lead? Odds are she gets ousted by a general.



A woman who's the granddaughter of a supreme god, the daughter of a god and the sister of a god? Heck yeah they're gonna let her lead. The first dirty mortals who point out this god is a girl will be send to the gulag or shot. 

And while I'm all for the Kim Dynasty falling it shouldn't collapse straight out of the blue. That would just mean a gigantic civil war and lots of people dying.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

We need to recall that the Democratic People's Republic isn't held together only by the Kim dynasty, but by all the other officers and Party members who depend on the current order for their privliges.

For either reunification or economic reform to take place, you need to convince the army and Workers' Party that it's in their own best interest to allow such a development.

The architects of China's reforms in the 1980s were to a large extent Party elders who had been purged by Mao during the Cultural Revolution and therefore had nothing to gain from preserving the Maoist status quo.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> A woman who's the granddaughter of a supreme god, the daughter of a god and the sister of a god? Heck yeah they're gonna let her lead. The first dirty mortals who point out this god is a girl will be send to the gulag or shot.
> 
> And while I'm all for the Kim Dynasty falling *it shouldn't collapse straight out of the blue. That would just mean a gigantic civil war and lots of people dying.*



And this reasoning is why evil is allowed to thrive in the world your afraid of causing short term harm for a long term good.

A civil war with lots of people dying, but manages to finally get a leader who wants to peacefully reunite with South Korea and end up ensuring the citizens get treated properly will be a good thing.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> There is  for a female sovereign in Korean history, but it's true that on the whole Confucianism is very misogynist and suspicious of female authority.


What bad break up did Kong Zi have that made him hate women so much lol


----------



## Amol (Apr 25, 2020)

Tbh fatty was not all bad if you compare him with other NK leaders. He actually tried to have talk with rest of the world. 
There is always chance of NK getting far worse leader than him.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> And this reasoning is why evil is allowed to thrive in the world your afraid of causing short term harm for a long term good.
> 
> A civil war with lots of people dying, but manages to finally get a leader who wants to peacefully reunite with South Korea and end up ensuring the citizens get treated properly will be a good thing.



Wow. Well that just comes across as painfully naive. 

_Maybe_ the one that comes out on top will be a peaceful little saint who wants nothing to reunite with the south but _probably_ its going to be a dictator far more ruthless then the Kims ever were. And no one is going to risk getting on China's bad side by interfering into the war in order for it to reach its best conclusion. 

Also even if the north wanted to reunite with the south then the south really, really wouldn't want to unite with the north. What can the starved wasteland that is the north offer the rich and modern south? The south would end up funding their reconstruction and the bill for that would be steep.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2020)

If even one south korean woman is hurt in the ensuing civil war it won't be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Also even if the north wanted to reunite with the south then the south really, really wouldn't want to unite with the north. What can the starved wasteland that is the north offer the rich and modern south? The south would end up funding their reconstruction and the bill for that would be steep.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Amol said:


> Tbh fatty was not all bad if you compare him with other NK leaders. He actually tried to have talk with rest of the world.
> There is always chance of NK getting far worse leader than him.



This is true.

KJU is both the first North Korean leader to meet with a sitting U.S. president, and the first to technically set foot in South Korea (he walked like one meter south of the border during a summit with Moon).

He's set a bunch of important precedents. Like, if his successor wants to meet Trump's successor, them being in the same room won't be as controversial as it would have been three years ago.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Wow. Well that just comes across as painfully naive.
> 
> _Snip_



That's rich coming from you

Also China is in deep shit right now due to covid, they cannot act boldly internationally without a severe risk of getting spanked.


----------



## Roman (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> This is true.
> 
> KJU is both the first North Korean leader to meet with a sitting U.S. president, and the first to technically set foot in South Korea (he walked like one meter south of the border during a summit with Moon).
> 
> He's set a bunch of important precedents. Like, if his successor wants to meet Trump's successor, them being in the same room won't be as controversial as it would have been three years ago.



Friendly reminder the only reason that happened was cuz Kim was the first leader in NK posing a real threat with nukes to US allies.

Also those talks concluded the same shit from 20 years ago.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

Good article

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> That's rich coming from you
> 
> Also China is in deep shit right now due to covid, they cannot act boldly internationally without a severe risk of getting spanked.



mmm....if you call distrusting demagogues and not liking dictatorships naive then that's up to you I guess. 

And everyone's in deep shit over Corona. I cannot imagine the American public accepting America to go on a happy little war while there's a virus outbreak.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> mmm....if you call distrusting demagogues and not liking dictatorships naive then that's up to you I guess.
> 
> And everyone's in deep shit over Corona. I cannot imagine the American public accepting America to go on a happy little war while there's a virus outbreak.



You called me naive, when it is in fact not so, you cling to ideology rather than accept reality that if meaningful change is to occur in the world it needs force to back it up.

And yes people are pissed off at china at the moment I'm sure there won't be much complaining if they are brought to heel.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> And yes people are pissed off at china at the moment I'm sure there won't be much complaining if they are brought to heel.



Wake me when you're actually ready to volunteer for the army.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> 130 kg is not obese?
> 
> Unless a person is exceptionally tall or exceptionally muscular (Kim is neither) , I think 100 kg should be a psychological red line that most people try to stay below.


Ideal weight usually 
xxx cm - yy kg = 110


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> You called me naive, when it is in fact not so, you cling to ideology rather than accept reality that if meaningful change is to occur in the world it needs force to back it up.



And do what ideology do I cling exactly? Aside from that countries should be free and prosperous? 

True. I did call you naive because you didn't take into account that your plan could backfire horrible, that power vacums rarely result in a positive outcome and that any civil war in North Korea will have little to no outside involvement to steer it in an acceptable direction. 

Also isn't a bit...hypocritical? I mean don't you criticize it when leaders you don't like intervene in countries to remove dictators?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2020)

TMZ is reporting that sources in China and Japan are saying he’s dead after botched heart surgery. 

I want to see if anyone else reports it, but if this is true wtf 2020. This year is all over the place.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> And do what ideology do I cling exactly? Aside from that countries should be free and prosperous?
> 
> True. I did call you naive because you didn't take into account that your plan could backfire horrible, that power vacums rarely result in a positive outcome and that any civil war in North Korea will have little to no outside involvement to steer it in an acceptable direction.
> 
> Also isn't a bit...hypocritical? I mean don't you criticize it when leaders you don't like intervene in countries to remove dictators?




Nope I don't actually, it's America's right to shape the world as it sees fit. 

The fact you can't even see what the issue with your ideology is worrying, meaningful change cannot be brought about without violence, countries cannot be free and prosperous unless the tyrannical authority oppressing them is destroyed.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> sources in China and Japan are saying he’s dead after botched heart surgery.



All "real" news outlets in mainland China are government-owned and follow the Party line. That is, they're not gonna claim he's dead unless Xi green-lights it.

So those Chinese sources would have to be unofficial ones.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> All "real" news outlets in mainland China are government-owned and follow the Party line. That is, they're not gonna claim he's dead unless Xi green-lights it.
> 
> So those Chinese sources would have to be unofficial ones.


I don’t know what to think


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don’t know what to think



Don't trust a news outlet that would use the expression "kick the bucket" in a serious story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Don't trust a news outlet that would use the expression "kick the bucket" in a serious story.


TMZ is a lot more trustworthy than some of the sources people post in the cafe. Lol


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Nope I don't actually, it's America's right to shape the world as it sees fit.
> 
> The fact you can't even see what the issue with your ideology is worrying, meaningful change cannot be brought about without violence, countries cannot be free and prosperous unless the tyrannical authority oppressing them is destroyed.



You say this while supporting a demagogue ultimately out to weaken democracy and increase his own power.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 25, 2020)

And apparently from what my dad said in the Asian newspapers today, the doc who tried to perform the heart bypass surgery took 8 minutes because he was nervous since he’s basically got NK’s dear leader’s life literally in his hands 

But still, took too long and botched it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You say this while supporting a demagogue ultimately out to weaken democracy and increase his own power.



 

If that's what you think trump is then your hopeless as well.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> If that's what you think trump is then your hopeless as well.



Trump is a demagogue. That much is an objective fact. You liking him doesn't really change that.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2020)

I hope that surgeon has an exit plan.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 25, 2020)

If NKs next leader is really a women I wonder how that will influence NK-US relations.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> If NKs next leader is really a women I wonder how that will influence NK-US relations.



Not at all unless Trump decides he wants another mistress.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 25, 2020)

He's fine,just on vacation

*Train possibly belonging to North Korean leader spotted in resort town: Think tank*


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 25, 2020)

Saishin said:


> He's fine,just on vacation
> 
> *Train possibly belonging to North Korean leader spotted in resort town: Think tank*



I am Chairman Kim! And I'm so ill!
This is a warning, I can't be killed!
All in your cabeza, without a chaser
Not another dictator with this much flavor!


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 25, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> Why do you want him to die? There are reports that his sister is even worse.



Anything is better than a commie dynasty. North Korea is as undesirable as it gets. The death of a dynasty leader is a great opportunity for change though I won’t get my hopes too high.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Saishin said:


> He's fine,just on vacation
> 
> *Train possibly belonging to North Korean leader spotted in resort town: Think tank*



We will see....


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> If even one south korean woman is hurt in the ensuing civil war it won't be worth it.



And men dont matter?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Anything is better than a commie dynasty. North Korea is as undesirable as it gets. The death of a dynasty leader is a great opportunity for change though I won’t get my hopes too high.



Uhh, his sister is part of the commie dynasty, this is why we are discussing her at all.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> it's America's right to shape the world as it sees fit.



Sigged.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 25, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> Uhh, his sister is part of the commie dynasty, this is why we are discussing her at all.



Married into the military. That might make for an unstable arrangement. Even if the WPK became something like how the CCP is in China, I'd frankly be a lot happier. Any change at all away from its weird dynasty-theocracy like variety of communism is what I'm hoping for, I guess. 

How likely is it? No idea. 

Could things get worse than it is? Yes but unlikely given how bad things seem to be.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Sigged.



Chel makes Mael look an intellectual colossus on geopolitics. That's quite the feat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2020)

Kafuka Fuura said:


> Chel makes Mael look an intellectual colossus. That's quite the feat.



Got to kind of admire Chel's naked cynicism. Saves me the trouble of having to ideologically justify anything.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Got to kind of admire Chel's naked cynicism. Saves me the trouble of having to ideologically justify anything.



I call it realism.



Kafuka Fuura said:


> Chel makes Mael look an intellectual colossus on geopolitics. That's quite the feat.



He is, especially compared to yourself.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 25, 2020)

Pfft, Mael's geopolitical knowledge extends no furthur then knowing the size of pretty Korean girl's feet.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 25, 2020)

Due credit, at least he's serving - even if it is behind a desk - unlike a chickenhawk like yourself.



Chelydra said:


> I call it realism.




You said the US war is going 'well' in Afghanistan, then the next day the US signs a peace deal with the Taliban despite the US previously vowing it 'doesn't negotiate with terrorists'. One of your many gems. 'Realism' my ass.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Kafuka Fuura said:


> Due credit, at least he's serving - even if it is behind a desk - unlike a chickenhawk like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever consoles your raging inferiority complex.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 25, 2020)

lol


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Whatever consoles your raging inferiority complex.



Phew, that deflection.

Concession accepted.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 25, 2020)

Kafuka Fuura said:


> Phew, that deflection.
> 
> Concession accepted.


Remember, Chel advocated for war, but pussed out and said he wouldn't actually join the army or sign up for the draft.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 25, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Remember, Chel advocated for war, but pussed out and said he wouldn't actually join the army or sign up for the draft.



I used to think the guy was dishonest and a moron tbf. Now I think he might actually have something legitimately wrong with him. Mael's geopolitical knowledge was pretty much WHATABOUTISM but at least he could reply to what was actually being posted.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 25, 2020)

Kafuka Fuura said:


> I used to think the guy was dishonest and a moron tbf.


He's just American.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 25, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> He's just American.



Oh shit. I legit burst into laughter irl.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Remember, Chel advocated for war, but pussed out and said he wouldn't actually join the army or sign up for the draft.



Already signed up for the draft should they need it smart one. 

Typical European always hysterical and dishonest.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Already signed up for the draft should they need it smart one.
> 
> Typical European always hysterical and dishonest.


You mean the Selective Service that all males are enrolled in at the age of 18?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You mean the Selective Service that all males are enrolled in at the age of 18?


I mean you can opt out, but they won't let you take fincial aid for school


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> I call it realism.
> 
> 
> 
> He is, especially compared to yourself.



wouldn't that mean china is next in line or the successor based on your criteria?


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2020)

Parallax said:


> wouldn't that mean china is next in line or the successor based on your criteria?


shhh don't point out the paradox, his head might explode


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Remember, Chel advocated for war, but pussed out and said he wouldn't actually join the army or sign up for the draft.



@Chelydra wait is this true


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 25, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> lol



If she is we're all doomed. Toast waifu meme too good.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

That is a really good edit.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 25, 2020)

Ugh, I really want to know if he is dead.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Ugh, I really want to know if he is dead.


We already know.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2020)

But when will we know-know?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> But when will we know-know?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> But when will we know-know?


I believe a few weeks from now.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2020)

Parallax said:


> @Chelydra wait is this true



Nope, if I'm drafted I will go, thats a mandatory thing to do. I have no idea where they get the draft dodging aspect.

At 18 it's mandatory we sign up for selective service that as well something that Grimm seems to overlook.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Nope, if I'm drafted I will go, thats a mandatory thing to do. I have no idea where they get the draft dodging aspect.
> 
> At 18 it's mandatory we sign up for selective service that as well something that Grimm seems to overlook.


selective service is not the draft


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 26, 2020)

Parallax said:


> selective service is not the draft


There's not even a draft right now!


----------



## hammer (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not afraid to say I am not going overseas to die so our corprate overloards can make an extra billion


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 26, 2020)

Parallax said:


> selective service is not the draft



I know, it registers you for it in case a draft is reinstated.



Wrecked Baloney said:


> There's not even a draft right now!



Indeed but people keep bring it up. It's unlikely there will ever be a draft again now that our military tech is so far advanced.

As for the topic at hand, no new updates.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

And now we know know.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> And now we know know.



Reuters be slipping



Likely the best thing to happen for NK

However that Dr and his family are done for.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> And now we know know.


I wonder what their "best service" was.

Still surprised he actually died.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I wonder what their "best service" was.
> 
> Still surprised he actually died.


Why?  He was fat.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why?  He was fat.


Yeah, but at 36 years old?
I've been on a ton of medical calls working as an EMT and typically the 400 pounders will at least last to 50.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why?  He was fat.



He was young though, and not as fat as some morbidly obese people I've seen that somehow cling to life beyond expectations.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Yeah, but at 36 years old?
> I've been on a ton of medical calls working as an EMT and typically the 400 pounders will at least last to 50.


That have access to first world doctors and medical care.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That have access to first world doctors and medical care.


yeah, that's why I was wondering about their "best service".


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That have access to first world doctors and medical care.



Kim family would also have access to doctors that are beyond anything the average American (or any other westerner) could dream of.

Ruling families in these nations still live like Kings no matter how poor the average person is.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Kim family would also have access to doctors that are beyond anything the average American (or any other westerner) could dream of.
> 
> Ruling families in these nations still live like Kings no matter how poor the average person is.


Stop it.  His doctors may be better than the average North Korean doctor, but unless they attended medical school in the west, are equipped with the latest medical technology, and are able to access peer-reviewed research then the care is still substandard.  A poor as fuck hermit kingdom is still poor as fuck.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Stop it.  His doctors may be better than the average North Korean doctor, but unless they attended medical school in the west, are equipped with the latest medical technology, and are able to access peer-reviewed research then the care is still substandard.  A poor as fuck hermit kingdom is still poor as fuck.



You dont think a dictator can afford that?

It doesnt matter how poor his country is, he can still shell millions if need be, even if there is in no such doctor in the entirety of NK, ha can get one from China, equipment can be imported.

He was sent to study in the West, it stands to reason his top doctors or at least one of them would.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> You dont think a dictator can afford that?
> 
> It doesnt matter how poor his country is, he can still shell millions if need be, even if there is in no such doctor in the entirety of NK, ha can get one for China, equipment can be imported.



Plus China and North Korea do send their elite, to the west to get educated. Kim himself spent years studying in Switzerland.  Top Chinese doctors are educated in the big Western medical universities. 

Kim family easily would afford the best trained doctors with best medical equipment imported via China, all the while rest of the nation starved.  It's basically every dictatorship and why sanctions are shit at anything since those in power always find ways around it while the common person suffers.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> You dont think a dictator can afford that?
> 
> It doesnt matter how poor his country is, he can still shell millions if need be, even if there is in no such doctor in the entirety of NK, ha can get one from China, equipment can be imported.
> 
> He was sent to study in the West, it stands to reason his top doctors or at least one of them would.


If you're that successful of a doctor you can always make more in the West as a private doctor for the rich and famous, and you can actually spend your money and live comfortably because you don't live in a shithole.  This isn't like being a doctor for a Saudi Prince or a former Soviet satellite, there's nothing redeeming about living in NK if you have better options.  Obviously doctors do.


----------



## Drake (Apr 26, 2020)

I find it hard to believe that North Korea's top doctors are all educated in Western medical schools, or that they have anything close to the equivalent training that Western doctors do. The real training for doctors comes during residency and during their actual work in the hospital, both things that North Korean doctors most likely lack since not many countries with good medical education are going to be willing to allow them into the country and train at their institutions, especially in post-graduate settings. 

There's also evidence that North Korean doctors are pretty subpar given the fact that they had to get China to send over a team of doctors to help them out.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> If you're that successful of a doctor you can always make more in the West as a private doctor for the rich and famous, and you can actually spend your money and live comfortably because you don't live in a shithole.  This isn't like being a doctor for a Saudi Prince or a former Soviet satellite, there's nothing redeeming about living in NK if you have better options.  Obviously doctors do.



They could just call a doctor from the West to go for a 1 time procedure without him having to live there.

If you cant find one, you can get them from China, which has to have western grade doctors.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> They could just call a doctor from the West to go for a 1 time procedure without him having to live there.
> 
> If you cant find one, you can get them from China, which has to have western grade doctors.


Sure I'm positive that NK has western doctors ready to fly in at a moments notice.  And no, Chinese doctors aren't up to Western Doctors standards otherwise they would be practicing in the West.

Some of you don't think


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2020)

there's a good chance he got the rona


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Sure I'm positive that NK has western doctors ready to fly in at a moments notice.  And no, Chinese doctors aren't up to Western Doctors standards otherwise they would be practicing in the West.
> 
> Some of you don't think



You honestly think that within China's 1B+ plus population, which is also an economic power with international trade, there is *not even ONE SINGLE* doctor that is up to Western Standards?

Come on....


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyway, Im surprised everyone here is buying the "it was an accident!" excuse, this either is an ongoing coup or someone wanted him out.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider prolly put Chloroquin on his wine.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> You honestly think that within China's 1B+ plus population, which is also an economic power with international trade, there is *not even ONE SINGLE* doctor that is up to Western Standards?
> 
> Come on....


Chinese doctors were flown into North Korea, that doesn't mean that the doctors are as good as Western doctors.  Western schools have the best medical programs in the world and the students that graduate from them and obtain residency at Western hospital are paid big money and live comfortable.  All countries, including China, send their BEST to study at these colleges.  So no, most Chinese are not as good as their Western counterparts.

Not sure why you mentioned the population of China either as if everyone is a doctor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Nope I don't actually, it's America's right to shape the world as it sees fit.



America doesn't even have the right to shape its own states. 



makeoutparadise said:


> lol



Think of the doujins.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh shit, he actually died. Oh 2020, you are so wild. Can't say I didn't enjoy reading that though.

Not expecting change to the better for now though, but one dictator at a time.

Next weeks are surely gonna be interesting when his heir releases some official statements and we'll get to see where NK is heading next.


----------



## hammer (Apr 26, 2020)

it won't mean anything unless the generals start to die


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 26, 2020)

Parallax said:


> @Chelydra wait is this true


It's true. I don't make up random shit for no reason. It was back in his "all Mexicans are illegals and should be shot" days. Started pushing the idea the US should go to war with Mexico over immigration and the wall. He was ridiculed and called out.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 26, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> It's true. I don't make up random shit for no reason. It was back in his "all Mexicans are illegals and should be shot" days. Started pushing the idea the US should go to war with Mexico over immigration and the wall. He was ridiculed and called out.


Well that doesn't sound very nice.  What were you like back in those days?

Geez five years seems like such a long time ago


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 26, 2020)

Weird argument in here.

"The Best" doctors in any country can still fail to save a life so why is this even a rampant discussion? It's not like he'd have automatically lived if he had an American doctor, geez.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 26, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Well that doesn't sound very nice.  What were you like back in those days?
> 
> Geez five years seems like such a long time ago


I've always been a fucking delight, thank you very much.


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 26, 2020)

South korea has not reported anything so far so nope he is still out there trolling the world !


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 26, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> South korea has not reported anything so far so nope he is still out there trolling the world !


I'm instinctively dubious on any news that is reported by China and associates considering their track record


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> And now we know know.



* Not on Reuters.
* Not on Bloomberg. 
* Not on fucking Yonhap! 
* Not on English version of Rodong Simbun.

Source criticism, Mider.  We don't know-know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> * Not on Reuters.
> * Not on Bloomberg.
> * Not on fucking Yonhap!
> * Not on English version of Rodong Simbun.
> ...



Go find out for us.


----------



## Keishin (Apr 26, 2020)

It's not natural ded is it


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

Keishin said:


> It's not natural ded is it



What would be a natural death when you're under 40?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> What would be a natural death when you're under 40?



Depends on where you live.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Depends on where you live.



In South Korea?


----------



## Schneider (Apr 26, 2020)

I just learned that Kim Jong-un's Hanja spelling is  金正恩，and I share a part of his given name (恩). The word means kindness/grace, so if you bear this name its your life duty to spread favor and kindness and be a beacon of light to humanity, cultivating in a lot of gratefulness.


----------



## hammer (Apr 26, 2020)

Schneider said:


> I just learned that Kim Jong-un's Hanja spelling is  金正恩，and I share a part of his given name (恩). The word means kindness/grace, so if you bear this name its your life duty to spread favor and kindness and be a beacon of light to humanity, cultivating in a lot of gratefulness.


恩 is also how Chinese people grunt yes


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2020)

Italian media are speculating that he could be already dead 

Well at least he lose some weight


----------



## Schneider (Apr 26, 2020)

hammer said:


> 恩 is also how Chinese people grunt yes


口子旁


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> What would be a natural death when you're under 40?


In Scotland, yes.


----------



## hammer (Apr 26, 2020)

Schneider said:


> 口子旁


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

Schneider said:


> I just learned that Kim Jong-un's Hanja spelling is  金正恩，and I share a part of his given name (恩). The word means kindness/grace, so if you bear this name its your life duty to spread favor and kindness and be a beacon of light to humanity, cultivating in a lot of gratefulness.



Kim Il-sung 金日成
Kim Jong-Il 金正日
Kim Jong-un 金正恩

They seem to each inherit one character from the preceding generation.  I don't know if this is normal Korean naming custom or an idiosyncrasy of this particular family.

Kim's daughter Kim Ju-ae (金主爱?) also seems to have inherited one character from her mother Lee Sol-ju 李雪主, but I don't think we know her "official" Chinese characters since she's not a public figure yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> In South Korea?



I dunno. But poor countries with shitty or non-existent autopsies rule some dead peeps under 40 or any age for that matter as natural death or "heart attack".


----------



## Schneider (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Kim Il-sung 金日成
> Kim Jong-Il 金正日
> Kim Jong-un 金正恩
> 
> ...



korean names generally are similar to old chinese naming customs, where the middle name (first half of given name) signifies the generation you're born in, meaning all your siblings would share the character. But nowadays people generally left the formula and took more liberties naming their kids, even the chinese themselves, albeit not to the extent that i might meet a chinese kid named tyrone.

Might also explain Kim _Jong_-il to Kim _Jong_-un naming scheme (should be siblings use, but actually father and son). Maybe they dont want the formula per se but still want some formula somewhat.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2020)

Where is Kimi Rai Konen fit in all of these succesion


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Where is Kimi Rai Konen fit in all of these succesion



Do you figure there's a Korean named Kim Chi?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Do you figure there's a Korean named Kim Chi?


Korean have 3 word afaik, not 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

*GDP of Communist countries, million US$ (2017)
*
1. China ($12,234,781)
2. Vietnam ($223,779)
3. Cuba ($96,851)
4. North Korea ($17,364)
5. Laos ($16,853)

*GDP/capita of Communist countries (2017)
*
1. China ($8,682)
2. Cuba ($8,433)
3. Laos ($2,457)
4. Vietnam ($2,342)
5. North Korea ($685)




Because North Korea isn't a member of the IMF or World Bank, the slightly outdated United Nations dataset is the only one that had figures for all five countries. But...you get the idea. The proportions should be about the same today.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Do you figure there's a Korean named Kim Chi?



Get out. 

Still no updates, from anyone. NHK has nothing either.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Kim Il-sung 金日成
> Kim Jong-Il 金正日
> Kim Jong-un 金正恩
> 
> ...


why are they using Chinese characters I thought the Koreans abandon them


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> why are they using Chinese characters I thought the Koreans abandon them



Korean names are still composed of Chinese_ words_, even if they're written in Korean characters. As far as I know most Koreans are more or less aware of what the meaning of their names are.

But of course, when you are unable to ask a person what the intended meaning of their name is, there might be some confusion about homophones. For example we initially thought that Ri Sol-ju was called 李雪珠, but now we know from North Korean media that it's intended to be 李雪主.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Korean names are still composed of Chinese_ words_, even if they're written in Korean characters. As far as I know most Koreans are more or less aware of what the meaning of their names are.


Asian Latin (Chinese) strikes again


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

Trying to decipher Korean names written in Hangul becomes a little like English initialisms.

Like, "D.J. Trump" will of course know what his own initials "D.J." stand for, but a stranger won't.

Someone who is familiar with common English names can narrow it down to a list of likely candidates, like maybe "Daniel James" or "Dwight Jeremiah". But they can't know for absolute sure that it's "Donald John" until he tells you himself.

Similarly, someone who knows which Chinese words are considered auspicious in Korea can make an educated guess about what "Jong-un" might stand for, but can't be 100% sure that it's 正恩 and not 政恩.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 26, 2020)

There is little doctors, especially incompetent ones in isolated authoritarian countries, can do for you if every one of your coronary arteries are sclerotic as is the case with the morbidly obese.

Cardiovascular disease forms a feedback loop for more disease.

If your heart has poor vascular output due to disease over time its musculature undergoes hypertrophy (ventricular hypertrophy) which tends to make things much worse (concentric and eccentric ventricular enlargement).

Once the left ventricle starts failing due to structural changes in response to poor cardiac output, the right side of the heart will also follow because poor outflow of blood increases the fluid force load on the right side (remember, deoxygenated blood flows from the right circuit to the left).

This leads to ‘congestion’ in organ systems like the lungs and in the viscera (which is why they get ascites and liver problems). The kidneys are extremely sensitive to blood flow changes and often become diseased as well.

Hence why they call it CHF, congestive heart failure.

It’s unusual for people to develop these problems in their 30s even if they are morbidly obese but not impossible. Especially since fatboy is a chronic smoker and that tends to make cardiovascular disease worse as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 26, 2020)

Was Kim really 5'5 and 300 lbs? No wonder he had heart issues then


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2020)

South Korea says he's alive 





> *Amid mounting speculation, South Korea says Kim Jong Un is 'alive and well'*
> 
> South Korea continued to  about the health of North Korea's leader Kim Jong Un, telling CNN he is "alive and well."
> 
> ...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for cleaning up the article's formatting, it was a mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 26, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> South Korea says he's alive



An early christmas miracle.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Chelydra (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not convinced he's alive or dead until he makes an appearance.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 26, 2020)

I hope he makes it, NK seems like the kind of place that gets much worse internationally once order crumbles.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

How can he be alive he's already dead?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How can he be alive he's already dead?


Schrodinger’s dictator


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 26, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Schrodinger’s dictator


LOL ok lol ok. Stop me if you heard this before. A living cat is placed into a steel chamber along with a hammer, a vial of hydrocyanic acid and a very small amount of radioactive substance. If even a single atom of the radioactive substance decays during the test period, a relay mechanism will trip the hammer, which will in turn, break the vial of poisonous gas and cause the cat to die

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> I hope he makes it, NK seems like the kind of place that gets much worse internationally once order crumbles.





Reminder that Pliskin is a former East German and hence a_ bona fide_ authority on Communist societies.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Reminder that Pliskin is a former East German and hence a_ bona fide_ authority on Communist societies.



Actually, I think East Germany is the worst example for that. 

Like I could write probably several tldr about it, but to summarize: that East Germany was peacefully reunited into the West without a bullet being fired was a gigantic historic fluke that is probably singular in History and should by no means ever be used as the probable course of actions failing authoritarian societies take.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How can he be alive he's already dead?



Maybe it's the Tito situation.  He's died but authorities are too afraid of what might happen that they're keeping hush until they can in their mind mitigate the fallout.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How can he be alive he's already dead?


Maybe they’ll put his brain in a computer like Arnim Zola?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe they’ll put his brain in a computer like Arnim Zola?



That would imply that his brain actually holds information that has any value.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee Kun-hee, the chairman of Samsung, had a heart attack in 2014 and has not been seen since.

The South Korean inheritance laws require a selloff of shares in the company and may lead to chaos for the firm… and potentially economic problems given South Korea’s economy.

So the chairman is still alive as far as South Koreans are concerned.

It’s definitely possible we may see a similar situation with Kim.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 26, 2020)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That would imply that his brain actually holds information that has any value.


Why has the Dear Ai Bluescreened?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2020)

If she becomes Supreme Leader, Kim Yo-jong (32) would beat Austrian chancellor Sebastian Kurz (34) for the title of youngest head of state or government in the world.

The same would of course be even more true for Kim Ju-ae (8) if_ she_ becomes the nominal Supreme Leader.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2020)

Okay a lot to absorb here.

First off he ain’t dead at least not yet.  If we’ve got some sources spotting a train in Wonsan then nothing is official.

That being said, Chel please STFU.  The draft is not volunteering and since it’s mandatory you can’t really use it as a defense.  I have family in Seoul so kindly cut your BS out.  I don’t go looking for wars and you shouldn’t either.  Even if that British basket case says something akin you should know better.  I’ll defend SK as an ally but that’s it.

So then we’ve got the retardation of the liberals and left:


No way he was joking. Seth is full on idiot.

And then this gem making feminism look bad:

I know they’re not joking.



Insanely accurate.  She’s far worse than Fatty from what I’ve been reading.

And then:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2020)

Fuck now dirty art of KYJ is trending.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2020)

Mael said:


> Fuck now dirty art of KYJ is trending.



I'm into it.

Already checking out the tsundere kim yo jong fan fiction


----------



## Island (Apr 27, 2020)

It's weird that there's lewd art of a woman complicit in the operation of death camps.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> This kind of cynicism is disgusting. You're apparently indifferent to the domestic arrangements of any country for as long as they're on Team America.
> 
> But I guess it's helpful to know that I don't don't have to argue with you about Xinjiang or whatever, since you don't actually give a shit.



Holy shit how did I miss this? You shill for a country actively committing _genocide_, and is responsible for the current pandemic, you have _no_ leg to stand on here.

You wriggle like a worm on a hook trying to apologize for China's shit antics, while at the same time pretending you yourself have a moral high ground here.

If people truly cared about the "domestic arrangements of a country", no one would be doing business with China either, at least I acknowledge the truth of the world while you apparently view it through an idealist lens rather than focusing on how the world is you come from "how it should be" or "if only type" of view, rather than how the world and human nature _is_.

And by the way, Team America > Team China

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 27, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Lee Kun-hee, the chairman of Samsung, had a heart attack in 2014 and has not been seen since.
> 
> The South Korean inheritance laws require a selloff of shares in the company and may lead to chaos for the firm… and potentially economic problems given South Korea’s economy.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same when no other news confirmed anything last night. 

Realistically it's unlikely we will know anything immediately. North Korean officials have to be aware of how unstable things are and how easily the country could collapse if the leader dies without a clear successor or plans on how to move forward. And we still don't know the coronavirus situation there either; even if they are doing well, no country wants to go through an emergency change in leadership during a pandemic when the entire world is in economic collapse. Claiming he is alive whether he is or not is honestly the best option for everyone.

For all we know he died last week,


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2020)

Island said:


> It's weird that there's lewd art of a woman complicit in the operation of death camps.


Like this has ever stopped anyone


----------



## Amol (Apr 27, 2020)

"it's America's right to shape the world as it sees fit"
Chelydra's entire philosophy is basically that he hates dictators unless he himself gets to be the dictator. 
He is as fascist as it comes as no true democracy loving person sees entire world being slave to just one country. Basically there is not much difference between Chel and Kim or Xi. They are in a way his true heroes. 
If only he wasn't also a coward. He would have actually joined the way on front line so USA could have shaped the world in its image. Shame for a such a warhawk and fascist he is a chickenshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 27, 2020)

The awkward thing about lewd Kim Yo-Jung art is that you'd probably get executed for even looking at it in NK.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> The awkward thing about lewd Kim Yo-Jung art is that you'd probably get executed for even looking at it in NK.


Tbf, you'd probably get executed for having the internet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 27, 2020)

>shadbase

 I'd rather projectile vomit on my own nuts.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 27, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> The awkward thing about lewd Kim Yo-Jung art is that you'd probably get executed for even looking at it in NK.



Please step on me, Kim Yo san!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Please step on me, Kim Yo san!


I dont...

Pretty sure that's not a Korean honorific


----------



## Schneider (Apr 27, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Please step on me, Kim Yo san!



i think it should be

please step on me + kim (surname) or yo-jung (given name) + noona (senior female honorific, if your male) or unnie (if your female)

so i can say "Step on me kim-noona!" or simply "Step on me noona!"


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Holy shit how did I miss this? You shill for a country actively committing _genocide_, and is responsible for the current pandemic, you have _no_ leg to stand on here.
> 
> You wriggle like a worm on a hook trying to apologize for China's shit antics, while at the same time pretending you yourself have a moral high ground here.
> 
> ...



It's China's right to shape the world as it sees fit.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Island said:


> It's weird that there's lewd art of a woman complicit in the operation of death camps.


Never doubt the Internet.

But it’s hard when you’ve got soldiers like these:


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Schneider said:


> i think it should be
> 
> please step on me + kim (surname) or yo-jung (given name) + noona (senior female honorific, if your male) or unnie (if your female)
> 
> so i can say "Step on me kim-noona!" or simply "Step on me noona!"


friend you forgot 주세요!


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

When you've got people with Nazi fetishes there's obviously going to be people with Red Guard fetishes.

Not that I've ever met anyone like that.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> When you've got people with Nazi fetishes there's obviously going to be people with Red Guard fetishes.
> 
> Not that I've ever met anyone like that.


God no...course not.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

My NK tour guides implied that most (straight) North Koreans are virgins until their late 20s.

This being because all males have to serve 10 years in the military from age 18 to 28, during which they're not allowed to have romantic relationships.

Women can voluntarily enlist during the same period, but if they do so they serve in all-female companies where they don't get to interact with the male soldiers. (I didn't ask if the officers are also all female. I sincerely doubt it, and I suspect there has to be a lot of male officer/female soldier rape going on)

TBH demographically this seems retarded, since women are at their most fertile during their 20s, so if you don't want the same kind of population implosion you're seeing in South Korea, you really should either let soldiers have families or shorten the parodically long military service.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> My NK tour guides implied that most (straight) North Koreans are virgins until their late 20s.
> 
> This being because all males have to serve 10 years in the military from age 18 to 28, during which they're not allowed to have romantic relationships.
> 
> ...


Communism rarely breeds good logic.  No actually not rarely, more like never.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Never doubt the Internet.
> 
> But it’s hard when you’ve got soldiers like these:


too much kpop son


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Schneider said:


> too much kpop son



이교 



GrizzlyClaws said:


>



This style is a little too jagged.  Kim looks drunk and the Russian is way too YuGiOh villain.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Here we go:


As Dear Leader intended.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Good God.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Good God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 27, 2020)

This is now a meme thread.  Post memes.

Inb4 she pushes the button and shuts us all up.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

@wibisana Is this Indonesian?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> @wibisana Is this Indonesian?


Yes. The site in Bahasa Indonesia. But the artists not. It just compilation


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

The jokes write themselves:


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Funniest part is North Koreans froth at the mouth whenever anything Japanese is mentioned.

Given how Japan was a far more brutal colonizer of Korea than any Western nation could ever be, systematically trying to destroy Korean culture, committing mass rapes/sexual enslavement, mass killings, experiments via Unit 731, etc., the hate is well-deserved.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> experiments via Unit 731



Units 731 was in Manchukuo, though? A separate part of the Japanese Empire from Korea? Were any Koreans sent there?


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Units 731 was in Manchukuo, though? A separate part of the Japanese Empire from Korea? Were any Koreans sent there?




Yes it was in Manhcukuo.  Fucking place should've also been atomized once all the prisoners were rescued and the Japanese confined there.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh thank God I already ate breakfast.  That's a fucking nightmare.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Yes it was in Manhcukuo.  Fucking place should've also been atomized once all the prisoners were rescued and the Japanese confined there.



It pretty much_ was_ atomized by the Japanese themselves when they retreated, to cover up the evidence.

I went to the ruins of Unit 731 when I visited Harbin last year. There's a (PG-13) museum and some scattered buildings, but you don't really get a good sense of it.

Most fucked up part was that there's a small residential building right next to it. Who would want to live there?  That piece of dirt has got to be the most haunted place in China.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> It pretty much_ was_ atomized by the Japanese themselves when they retreated, to cover up the evidence.
> 
> I went to the ruins of Unit 731 when I visited Harbin last year. There's a (PG-13) museum and some scattered buildings, but you don't really get a good sense of it.
> 
> Most fucked up part was that there's a small residential building right next to it. Who would want to live there?  That piece of dirt has got to be the most haunted place in China.


As in nuked.

But ofc some folks gonna bitch about that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> As in nuked.
> 
> But ofc some folks gonna bitch about that.



If you're gonna go after occupied territories that just happen to have some Japanese in them, might as well have nuked Korea too. They probably had more Japanese per square km than China did.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 27, 2020)

Of course if Kim turns out to be alive then his sister might end up dying very soon. The assumption that she'll be his heir marks her as a threat to his rule.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> If you're gonna go after occupied territories that just happen to have some Japanese in them, might as well have nuked Korea too. They probably had more Japanese per square km than China did.



I’m talking about that site specifically with Ichii tied to a pole.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Of course if Kim turns out to be alive then his sister might end up dying very soon. The assumption that she'll be his heir marks her as a threat to his rule.



Quite possibly but who can resist this kawaii?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


>



Stando powah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> I’m talking about that site specifically with Ichii tied to a pole.



First of all, nuking Unit 731 would have killed all the inmates. Akin to nuking Auschwitz to "save" the Jews inside.

Second of all, Unit 731 is just 20 km from downtown Harbin, which was full of Chinese civilians. While the Hiroshima & Nagasaki bombs only had a fireball radius of about 3 km, you'd probably irradiate the city.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> First of all, nuking Unit 731 would have killed all the inmates. Akin to nuking Auschwitz to "save" the Jews inside.
> 
> Second of all, Unit 731 is just 20 km from downtown Harbin, which was full of Chinese civilians. While the Hiroshima & Nagasaki bombs only had a fireball radius of about 3 km, you'd probably irradiate the city.


Read my original line.  I said get them out, confine the Japanese there, THEN nuke it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Read my original line.  I said get them out, confine the Japanese there, THEN nuke it.



Seems like an overly convoluted waste of a good nuke.

If you're inside the blast radius, death from a nuke should be instantaneous and there is no suffering. You could literally be vaporized faster than the nerve impulses can travel to your brain to tell you there's any pain.

Any nuke victims that are still recognizably human (rather than dust blowing in the air) would be people who were only_ kind of_ hit by the bomb, not actually at Ground Zero.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Seems like an overly convoluted waste of a good nuke.
> 
> If you're inside the blast radius, death from a nuke should be instantaneous and there is no suffering. You could literally be vaporized faster than the nerve impulses can travel to your brain to tell you there's any pain.
> 
> Any nuke victims that are still recognizably human (rather than dust blowing in the air) would be people who were only_ kind of_ hit by the bomb, not actually at Ground Zero.


It’s more for spite than practicality.

The Japanese were monsters.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> It’s more for spite than practicality.



Sigged.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

Lol at suggesting nukes would be dropped casually for no military gain.  Its like people forget they've only been used in war twice and even that was hugely controversial.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2020)

The first nukes gave us anime, Nintendo and Godzilla. I consider that an absolute win.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Sigged.


Thank you.

I know a certain weeaboo who will like to see that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Lol at suggesting nukes would be dropped casually for no military gain.  Its like people forget they've only been used in war twice and even that was hugely controversial.



It's like people who are* serving in the military* casually joke about nukes.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2020)

Why are we talking about Nuking Japanese people on a Anime forum?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Why are we talking about Nuking Japanese people on a Anime form?



Yes please don't joke about nuking japanese people in the cafe.

(I got your back mods)


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> It's like people who are* serving in the military* casually joke about nukes.



We do.



makeoutparadise said:


> Why are we talking about Nuking Japanese people on a Anime forum?



Why not?



reiatsuflow said:


> Yes please don't joke about nuking japanese people in the cafe.
> 
> (I got your back mods)



Traitor.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Stando powah.


Anime has gone too far now.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Jagger said:


> Anime has gone too far now.


I dunno I’d watch it.

Granted the stands would suck since Kira took all the cool bomb ones.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Traitor.



If they're focused on you it takes the heat off me.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

@Huey Freeman don't you outrank Mael?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @Huey Freeman don't you outrank Mael?


I’m Canadian, so I outrank y’all Nationally as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drake (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> I dunno I’d watch it.



Yuri military anime with those two as the main protagonists


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Drake said:


> Yuri military anime with those two as the main protagonists


This man gets it.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 27, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> The first nukes gave us anime, Nintendo and Godzilla. I consider that an absolute win.



Nintendo predates the nukes by many, many seconds actually.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Facebook post killed.


----------



## Amol (Apr 27, 2020)

Who is that blonde in all those memes everybody is posting? 
Some russian politician?


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 27, 2020)

All you thirsty ass soft-porn watchers with your pleb tastes are the reason the current anime industry is 99% shit.

There I said it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Amol said:


> Who is that blonde in all those memes everybody is posting?
> Some russian politician?


She was a Russian spokeswoman during the Crimea debacle.

And I knew I’d trigger someone about Japan.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> She was a Russian spokeswoman during the Crimea debacle.
> 
> And I knew I’d trigger someone about Japan.


Tell whomever you triggered to watch the Men Behind The Sun.

Kim Jong Un's heart surgeon right now:


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Tell whomever you triggered to watch the Men Behind The Sun.
> 
> Kim Jong Un's heart surgeon right now:


He’s a compete otaku weeb who believed Japan was a victim and the atomic bombs were unnecessary without providing proof Japan was going to actually surrender.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> He’s a compete otaku weeb who believed Japan was a victim and the atomic bombs were unnecessary without providing proof Japan was going to actually surrender.


Weebs are the worst


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Weebs are the worst


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> All you thirsty ass soft-porn watchers with your pleb tastes are the reason the current anime industry is 99% shit.
> 
> There I said it.



You re welcome.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> He’s a compete otaku weeb who believed Japan was a victim and the atomic bombs were unnecessary without providing proof Japan was going to actually surrender.



Umm.... there is actually proof Japan was going to surrender, just not unconditionally, without the bombs.

So yes, the bomb was completely unecessary, it was the demand that the surrender had to be unconditional which made Japan keep fighting to that point.

By that stage Japan already knew the war was lost, they were not fighting for victory, just for better terms.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> Umm.... there is actually proof Japan was going to surrender, just not unconditionally, without the bombs.
> 
> So yes, the bomb was completely unecessary, it was the demand that the surrender had to be unconditional which made Japan keep fighting to that point.
> 
> By that stage Japan already knew the war was lost, they were not fighting for victory, just for better terms.


Yet all I saw was that the Japanese sent a letter to the Soviets and nothing happened afterward.  It’s 1945 so it was understandable that the US didn’t get a cable.

Boom.

Surrender was then made and Japanese never got smart again.  Emperor was finally made human by means of the atom.

Korea also got liberated thankfully but then unfortunately split and here we are with KYJ fan art.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Yet all I saw was that the Japanese sent a letter to the Soviets and nothing happened afterward.  It’s 1945 so it was understandable that the US didn’t get a cable.
> 
> Boom.
> 
> ...



The Japanese sent a message that they would be willing to surrender or at least consider it, if they were given guarantee that the emperor wouldnt be touched.

The allies replied with basically "No, we are going to do with the emperor and your country whatever the fuck we want. We will offer zero guarsntees whatsoever, it has to be unconditional."

And the war kept going on. So no, the continuation of the war was on the allies, had they been willing to offer a non conditional surrender the war would had ended sooner than even what the atom supposedly shortened it.

By the way, there is debate on if the Japanese Surrender was caused by the Soviets overruning Mamchuria or the bombs. The fear of receiving a Germany treatment by the Soviets if they managed to get a foothold into the Home Islands was a huge factor.

Funny thing you mention Korea, maybe if the USA had agreed to a conditional surrender, they could had liberated Korea alone before the Soviets could declare war and keep the USSR out of Asia. Handwaving away Vietnam, North Korea and maybe even China becoming red. We will never know.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> The Japanese sent a message that they would be willing to surrender or at least consider it, if they were given guarantee that the emperor wouldnt be touched.
> 
> The allies replied with basically "No, we are going to do with the emperor and your country whatever the fuck we want. We will offer zero guarsntees whatsoever, it has to be unconditional."
> 
> ...


Maybe Japan should’ve just listened.

They were in no condition to ask for conditions.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Maybe Japan should’ve just listened.
> 
> They were in no condition to ask for conditions.



And thus the war was needlessly dragged, the Soviets got into Asia and an unecessary weapon was used.

Im sorry mate, but if the other side is telling you he wants to quit the war and you refuse, then the continuation of the war is on you. You cant claim the bomb was needed to make Japan surrender when Japan had already stated its willingness to enter into surrender negotiations and the US refused.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> And thus the war was needlessly dragged, the Soviets got into Asia and an unecessary weapon was used.
> 
> Im sorry mate, but if the other side is telling you he wants to quit the war and you refuse, then the continuation of the war is on you. You cant claim the bomb was needed to make Japan surrender when Japan had already stated its willingness to enter into surrender negotiations and the US refused.


No because the Japanese were a brutal enemy that if given any leeway they would’ve kept on fighting. They needed to surrender unconditionally. They were in no position to negotiate.

After dealing with Japanese brutality for six years, why should the United States even think about negotiations?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

There's evidence japan was willing to surrender. But there's no way to prove it beyond a reasonable doubt even with their food shortages. Didn't you guys hear about that lost japanese soldier who was found in some jungle a decade ago and still thought he was fighting the americans? When he came across magazines about japan's surrender he refused to believe it, assuming it was some CIA plant, because as far as he was concerned as long as there was a japanese person left alive they would never surrender their country.

A crazy guy isn't a proven point either, I'm just saying.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> No because the Japanese were a brutal enemy that if given any leeway they would’ve kept on fighting. They needed to surrender unconditionally. They were in no position to negotiate.
> 
> After dealing with Japanese brutality for six years, why should the United States even think about negotiations?



This kind of insensitivity is probably part of why it's taking you 20 years to beat the Taliban.

An enemy who is cornered is indeed going to keep fighting to the death of you make them feel like you're going to annihilate their culture if they surrender. 

You need to offer some sort of face-saving way out.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> I know a certain weeaboo who will like to see that.



I-I’m not a weeaboo b-baka!



Mael said:


> He’s a compete otaku weeb who believed Japan was a victim and the atomic bombs were unnecessary without providing proof Japan was going to actually surrender.



Still butthurt I crushed you in that debate i see. Pathetic. I provided ‘proof’ but you did the usual ‘shilling for japan’ and whining about sources not confirming to your bias tantrum throwing.

But hey, i’ll be glad to smack you down again if you wanna go toe bandit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> No because the Japanese were a brutal enemy that if given any leeway they would’ve kept on fighting. They needed to surrender unconditionally. They were in no position to negotiate.



You can remove their ability to fight under a negotiated agreement. They werent asking for leeway, but below basic guarantess.



Mael said:


> After dealing with Japanese brutality for six years, why should the United States even think about negotiations?



Because it would shorten the war and save lives, including USA ones.

Negotiations have always been part of war, even when fighting a brutal enemy for years. For example, even Napoleon was offered some guarantees after being militarily crushed.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> This kind of insensitivity is probably part of why it's taking you 20 years to beat the Taliban.



Damn.

@Blue help.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> This kind of insensitivity is probably part of why it's taking you 20 years to beat the Taliban.
> 
> An enemy who is cornered is indeed going to keep fighting to the death of you make them feel like you're going to annihilate their culture if they surrender.
> 
> You need to offer some sort of face-saving way out.


If this was a total war it would not take 20 years to defeat the Taliban. The country will just be a smoldering crater left for whoever wants to occupy it.

Japan was in no position to negotiate with all the horrible things it did from Nanking to Korean colonization to unit 731.  Why should they be spared when the Germans weren’t?


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> You can remove their ability to fight under a negotiated agreement. They werent asking for leeway, but below basic guarantess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Napoleon didn’t run comfort women or massacre entire civilian populations or run Mengele-level experiments.

I know MBS is a massive weeb so I discount whatever he says but yeah Japan got what was coming.  All the United States knew was that it had a civilian population that was ready to fight to the death.


----------



## Drake (Apr 27, 2020)

Not sure where the idea that Japan was begging to surrender came from.



> "Even after both bombs had fallen and Russia entered the war, Japanese militants insisted on such lenient peace terms that moderates knew there was no sense even transmitting them to the United States. Hirohito had to intervene personally on two occasions during the next few days to induce hardliners to abandon their conditions and to accept the American stipulation that the emperor’s authority “shall be subject to the Supreme Commander of the Allied Powers.” That the militarists would have accepted such a settlement before the bombs is farfetched, to say the least."





From a previous post(s) I wrote on this subject:



			
				Drake said:
			
		

> At the end of the war, the Japanese ambassador to the US even counseled the Japanese Minister of Foreign Affairs to surrender with the condition that the emperor maintain his rank and place. However, the minister, who was actually one of the few peace-seekers in the government, refused even this offer. He was also well aware that prolonging the war would result in many more casualties, and he said as much when he refused the offer. Again, this is another example of the Japanese mindset before the bombs were dropped.





			
				Drake said:
			
		

> The main things Japan wanted from their surrender was to keep the emperor in place, to keep the US and other foreign powers far away from themselves and their captured territories, and to handle their own "punishment" of their own war criminals... Furthermore, you have to remember that these things were actually what the more peace-seeking Japanese officials wanted. The warhawks wanted even more than this, and their main goal was to inflict severe damage on the US through one final decisive battle so that they could get more favorable terms.





			
				Drake said:
			
		

> here's what Japan's official newspaper said after the Soviets declared war:
> 
> "We can no longer direct the war with any hope of success. The only course left is for Japan's one hundred million people to sacrifice their lives by charging the enemy to make them lose the will to fight."



I could post more links/quotes if necessary but I think this proves my point.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

Drake said:


> Not sure where the idea that Japan was begging to surrender came from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mael's fanfiction .


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Drake said:


> Not sure where the idea that Japan was begging to surrender came from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful son. These sorts of things trigger folks.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Napoleon didn’t run comfort women or massacre entire civilian populations or run Mengele-level experiments.



You know whats funny? Unit 731 was never punished because the US decided it wanted that tasty knowledge and the guys there including the leader was granted complete immunity.

A lot less of war criminals were prosecuted in Japan than in Germany.

Emperor Hirohito and his family got spared, just like they asked in exchange for negotiating a surrender.

So in the end, the US ended up giving Japan a similar treatment to what it would likely had been given under a non conditional surrender. So in the end, dragging the war longer and dropping the bombs was completely useless.

Nothing was gained but posturing and the US getting to act all tsun and say "W-well, Im sparing your emperor and war criminals. But its not because Im negotiating with you or anything. Baka!"

What the US got in real life, could likely had been negotiated as a conditional surrender. But no, the war had to be dragged on to get an unconditional surrender, that ended up being the same or similar to what Japan would had agreed on a conditional surrender.



Mael said:


> I know MBS is a massive weeb so I discount whatever he says but yeah Japan got what was coming.  All the United States knew was that it had a civilian population that was ready to fight to the death.



Or they could had just you know, offer terms that would not make the civilian population fight to the death.

Like.... the treatment they got after the surrender.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> You know whats funny? Unit 731 was never punished because the US decided it wanted that tasty knowledge and the guys there including the leader was granted complete immunity.
> 
> A lot less of war criminals were prosecuted in Japan than in Germany.
> 
> ...


Funny things happen when the Soviet Union  decides to step in more than it should.

I like to think of it as a rare moment of pity when you’ve unleashed two of the most destructive weapons humanity has ever created on a population I didn’t know the word surrender before hand.

After reading about Nanking and what they did to China, Philippines, and Korea I would’ve punished them even more.  Germany started the war so of course they got it worse plus the Holocaust being a more centralized atrocity.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

@Mael

You're not gonna make general by basing all your decisions on emotion.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> @Mael
> 
> You're not gonna make general by basing all your decisions on emotion.


I’m 16 years in with a 30 year window. There’s no way I’m going to be a GO nor do I want to be.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> I’m 16 years in with a 30 year window. There’s no way I’m going to be a GO nor do I want to be.



Regardless you should try to learn some_ bushido_ and not come off as a darned savage.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Regardless you should try to learn some_ bushido_ and not come off as a darned savage.


Because I’m not a weeb.

Bushido would also encourage suppuku.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Because I’m not a weeb.



I'm pretty sure the U.S. army has some word for the general idea behind_ bushido_. Whether it's "honor" or whatever.

Like, I don't see Washington ordering an indiscriminate massacre of British civilians because they "had it coming".


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm pretty sure the U.S. army has some word for the general idea behind_ bushido_. Whether it's "honor" or whatever.
> 
> Like, I don't see Washington ordering an indiscriminate massacre of British civilians because they "had it coming".


Yeah Army Values exist but remember it’s the civilians that make the decisions and trust me there was plenty of summary executions in Japanese officers when Americans found their atrocities.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Yeah Army Values exist but remember it’s the civilians that make the decisions and trust me there was plenty of summary executions in Japanese officers when Americans found their atrocities.



You're not a civilian though. Aren't you supposed to be a model of Army Values even on your spare time?


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> You're not a civilian though. Aren't you supposed to be a model of Army Values even on your spare time?


Stating the brutality of the Imperial Japanese and the limited intelligence of American policy makers on the Japanese after four-five years of fighting a total war justified the atomic bomb is not a violation of the Army values.  Cut that dissonant crap out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2020)

Lol Japanese had been nerfed to otakus, neets and suicidal emos. No need to lash out on them due to their past crimes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Funny things happen when the Soviet Union  decides to step in more than it should.
> 
> I like to think of it as a rare moment of pity when you’ve unleashed two of the most destructive weapons humanity has ever created on a population I didn’t know the word surrender before hand.
> 
> After reading about Nanking and what they did to China, Philippines, and Korea I would’ve punished them even more.  Germany started the war so of course they got it worse plus the Holocaust being a more centralized atrocity.



Lets see, the US ended up giving Japan the terms that would had been given on a conditional surrender because the USSR was becoming dangerous..... a danger that was only there because the war dragged longer because the US refused to allow a negotiated peace and forced an unconditional surrender in which they enforced the terms of a negotiated peace 

You really dont see the problem here?

The demand for unconditional surrender was completely pointless, and as such so were the bombs. Regardless of the reasons the US had to take those actions.


----------



## Island (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Japan was in no position to negotiate with all the horrible things *I* did from Nanking to Korean colonization


???????


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> Lets see, the US ended up giving Japan the terms that would had been given on a conditional surrender because the USSR was becoming dangerous..... a danger that was only there because the war dragged longer because the US refused to allow a negotiated peace and forced an unconditional surrender in which they enforced the terms of a negotiated peace
> 
> You really dont see the problem here?
> 
> The demand for unconditional surrender was completely pointless, and as such so were the bombs. Regardless of the reasons the US had to take those actions.


It’s irony more than anything else.  It’s not what the US wanted and I agree.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Island said:


> ???????


God damn autocorrect.

I mean there’s some shit that went down in Nam when I was there but y’all don’t need to know about that.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> No because the Japanese were a brutal enemy that if given any leeway they would’ve kept on fighting. They needed to surrender unconditionally. They were in no position to negotiate.
> 
> After dealing with Japanese brutality for six years, why should the United States even think about negotiations?


Six?


----------



## blk (Apr 27, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Nope I don't actually, it's America's right to shape the world as it sees fit.



The US can't even "shape" afghan farmers who do part time guerrilla armed with AK47s and Toyota trucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blk (Apr 27, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> But we can drone them just fine, not our fault they are too backwards to see enlightenment when it is literally biting them on the ass.



Which are completely ineffective as the Talibans have been regaining more and more ground, while the US has spent over a trillion dollars and wants to get out.

Sure, maybe they'll regret not joining "the West", yet that's something the population will have to choose.

But as long as the US is there the Taliban will continue to create instability, so that obviously won't happen (and in fact is not happening, it's been 20 years now).

The greater point was that you overestimate US's _actual_ (not paper) power, for imposing anything on populations that don't want it (not to mention that it doesn't have any right, in the first place, on other sovereign populations).


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 27, 2020)

blk said:


> Which are completely ineffective as the Talibans have been regaining more and more ground, while the US has spent over a trillion dollars and wants to get out.
> 
> Sure, maybe they'll regret not joining "the West", yet that's something the population will have to choose.
> 
> ...



What you ignore is the fact we aren't seriously trying to impose our ideology, the only way to get Afghanistan to change would be to use Chinese methodology in such endeavors.

As for the rest its America's world, the quicker you accept that the better. we have the only right to interfere in other nations, especially ones that refuse to follow our orders


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> What you ignore is the fact we aren't seriously trying to impose our ideology, the only way to get Afghanistan to change would be to use Chinese methodology in such endeavors.
> 
> As for the rest its America's world, the quicker you accept that the better. we have the only right to interfere in other nations, especially ones that refuse to follow our orders



What specifically gives the US "the only right to interfere in other nations"?


----------



## blk (Apr 27, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> What you ignore is the fact we aren't seriously trying to impose our ideology, the only way to get Afghanistan to change would be to use Chinese methodology in such endeavors.
> 
> As for the rest its America's world, the quicker you accept that the better. we have the only right to interfere in other nations, especially ones that refuse to follow our orders



The "w-we could win if we were serious" is just a cop out to protect the warmonger's ego.

The URSS tried the genocidal path after going "softer" for many years, the result was that got their ass kicked even harder and were forced out.
Because a ton more people then joined the Talibans and they received a lot of support from outside countries.

In the case of the US it will be even worse because it will cause the loss of all public and international support that is essential to its geopolitical standing.

Also, didn't the US lose to Vietnam farmers too, despite going much harder than on Afghanistan?


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 27, 2020)

blk said:


> The "w-we could win if were serious" is just a cop out to protect the warmonger's ego.
> 
> The URSS tried the genocidal path after going "softer" for many years, the result was that got their ass kicked even harder and were forced out.
> Because a ton more people then joined the Talibans and they received a lot of support from outside countries.
> ...



We left Vietnam because we had no political will, the communists were smashed after the tet offensive but we never followed up with a counter.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 27, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> What you ignore is the fact we aren't seriously trying to impose our ideology, the only way to get Afghanistan to change would be to use Chinese methodology in such endeavors.
> 
> As for the rest its America's world, the quicker you accept that the better. we have the only right to interfere in other nations, especially ones that refuse to follow our orders



The Soviet Union tried that methodology and it didn't work. It's hard to do that against an entire armed country (though arms proliferation was helped to a large extent by western powers).

It's not possible turn religious Muslims into godless liberals by force (even in cases where it's worked, the states that became part of the USSR are now turning back to their Islamic roots).

The sensible approach to something like 9/11 was to conduct a military campaign to deal massive damage to the Taliban as quickly as possible and then leave the country. The weakened Taliban organization would then have to deal with the Northern Alliance militia (the force that was engaged in a guerilla war against the Taliban having lost a civil war) instead of worrying about retaliation against the US. Should the opportunity for that arise again, the US could rinse and repeat - deal massive damage and leave.

That would be an incredibly cheap and effective strategy against groups like the Taliban. It's a non-interventionist approach to defense.


----------



## blk (Apr 27, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> We left Vietnam because we had no political will, the communists were smashed after the tet offensive but we never followed up with a counter.



Yeah, so the US was weaker and was kicked out without accomplishing its objectives. 

Will to fight is as much an asset as military hardware or other tangible ones. 
In fact in the US military itself, some consider motivation to fight the number one factor in today's warfare. 

It's like saying "the Japanese lost WW2 just because they didn't have enough carriers, so it doesn't count". Nope.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

The united states has never done very well with insurgency wars. I don't know that anybody does.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Back to the actual topic, it should be mentioned that Confucianism traditionally regards kinship as being passed down only in the male line, as signified by sharing a common surname. Section regulars will know that this is the main stumbling block to securing the future succession to the Japanese throne.

Kim Ju-ae or Kim Yo-jong becoming Supreme Leader could therefore only be a stopgap measure, as their children (if any) would be regarded as part of the father's family and not called "Kim". At some point leadership needs to be returned to the patrilineal Kim family, perhaps by the female leader adopting a child from one of the collateral male lines.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Six?


I’m sorry seven.  1938 is when they invaded Manchuria causing us to embargo oil.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Back to the actual topic, it should be mentioned that Confucianism traditionally regards kinship as being passed down only in the male line, as signified by sharing a common surname. Section regulars will know that this is the main stumbling block to securing the future succession to the Japanese throne.
> 
> Kim Ju-ae or Kim Yo-jong becoming Supreme Leader could therefore only be a stopgap measure, as their children (if any) would be regarded as part of the father's family and not called "Kim". At some point leadership needs to be returned to the patrilineal Kim family, perhaps by the female leader adopting a child from one of the collateral male lines.


Fun fact I actually saw some piece of shit Clintonista state that North Korea was going to be more feminist than the US because of KYJ.

What a twat.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> The united states has never done very well with insurgency wars. I don't know that anybody does.



Somebody (Ho Chi Minh?) has said that once a population has attained national awareness, they will never accept domination by a foreign power in the long run.

Imperialism was only possible because the colonized peoples at the time lacked national awareness. E.g. the Indian princes who switched their allegiance from the Mughal emperor to empress Victoria saw themselves as just trading one feudal overlord for another, not as betraying their "Indianness".


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 27, 2020)

I've always been a fan of the Roman tradition of adopting sons to be heirs. It's the practice that produced Marcus Aurelius. Men of great ability and character are found in the general population, not in an inbred dynasty.




reiatsuflow said:


> The united states has never done very well with insurgency wars. I don't know that anybody does.



Yeah, an insurgency cannot be beat. The occupying power just bleeds economic resources while the insurgent movement renews itself continually through reproduction over time.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

I mean there is a way to beat an insurgency.  Its not recommended on an ethical level though.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> I've always been a fan of the Roman tradition of adopting sons to be heirs. It's the practice that produced Marcus Aurelius. Men of great ability and character are found in the general population, not in an inbred dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true.

I believe the British were very successful putting down the Malayan insurgency and the US took out the Moros.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I mean there is a way to beat an insurgency.  Its not recommended on an ethical level though.



Its questionable. Even the freaking Nazis had problems with insurgencies in the East and they used textbook tactics like "20 will die of you for every German"

Napoleon couldnt beat the Spanish insurgency and this was before the advent of international law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> Its questionable. Even the freaking Nazis had problems with insurgencies in the East and they used textbook tactics like "20 will die of you for every German"
> 
> Napoleon couldnt beat the Spanish insurgency and this was before the advent of international law.


Not every insurgency is a winner.  Again, Moros failed against the US, Tamils were finally crushed, and the British wrote excellent counterinsurgency against the Malays.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Yeah, an insurgency cannot be beat. The occupying power just bleeds economic resources while the insurgent movement renews itself continually through reproduction over time.



Qualifier that they can't be easily beat_ militarily_.

What you can do is gradually take away their reason for... insurge-ing.

Like, when the FARC guerilla surrendered in 2017, I think it may have had something to do with the increasing anachronism and silliness of waging a Maoist-style Communist revolution in the 21st century.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Somebody (Ho Chi Minh?) has said that once a population has attained national awareness, they will never accept domination by a foreign power in the long run.
> 
> Imperialism was only possible because the colonized peoples at the time lacked national awareness. E.g. the Indian princes who switched their allegiance from the Mughal emperor to empress Victoria saw themselves as just trading one feudal overlord for another, not as betraying their "Indianness".





Prokopton said:


> Yeah, an insurgency cannot be beat. The occupying power just bleeds economic resources while the insurgent movement renews itself continually through reproduction over time.



People like to point out how the US hasn't won a war in a long time, but neither has any other country. Our victory conditions today don't resemble the ww2 style wars but the public keeps measuring modern conflicts with outdated rulers and being confused when american victories don't conclude in our defeating whole regimes and cultures.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Not every insurgency is a winner.  Again, Moros failed against the US, Tamils were finally crushed, and the British wrote excellent counterinsurgency against the Malays.



Of course, insurgencies depend on the level of popular support and how widespread it is.

For example, if the US invaded Venezuela there would be an insurgency, but it would be defeated because 80% of the population is against the government.



mr_shadow said:


> Qualifier that they can't be easily beat_ militarily_.
> 
> What you can do is gradually take away their reason for... insurge-ing.
> 
> Like, when the FARC guerilla surrendered in 2017, I think it may have had something to do with the increasing anachronism and silliness of waging a Maoist-style Communist revolution in the 21st century.



The Farc agreement more than a demobilization was a capitulation by the government. Which makes me think they were doing way better than we know.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Not true.
> 
> I believe the British were very successful putting down the Malayan insurgency and the US took out the Moros.



There should be caveats to the statement, yeah. It's hard to do it while upholding the moral standards of modern, western civilization.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> I’m sorry seven.  1938 is when they invaded Manchuria causing us to embargo oil.


The was only start at 1942 bruh


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> Its questionable. Even the freaking Nazis had problems with insurgencies in the East and they used textbook tactics like "20 will die of you for every German"
> 
> Napoleon couldnt beat the Spanish insurgency and this was before the advent of international law.


They didn't have current weapons at their disposal or intelligence gathering capabilities.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> The was only start at 1942 bruh


Not quite.  US took action much earlier to include providing assistance to anti-Japanese forces.  Troops weren’t fully committed until after Pearl Harbor.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Not quite.  US took action much earlier to include providing assistance to anti-Japanese forces.  Troops weren’t fully committed until after Pearl Harbor.


Your president and The emperor still trying to negotiate way out before pearl harbor.

The PM and the Army was the real reasons the war broke out


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Your president and The emperor still trying to negotiate way out before pearl harbor.
> 
> The PM and the Army was the real reasons the war broke out


Oil embargo said hi.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

Is there a good international wiki article for conflicts since 2000, their conditions for victory, whether the conflict was won or lost or still ongoing?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Oil embargo said hi.


A"dealing with Japanese brutality for six years, why should the United States even think about negotiations?"

US is victim on Japanese Brutality in China

Glad to know that.
Why not we go far back in time Japanese conquer Korea.
Invasion of Mancuria start at 1931 btw. Not 1938

Your dates are all wrong


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Is there a good international wiki article for conflicts since 2000, their conditions for victory, whether the conflict was won or lost or still ongoing?


Define victory


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Define victory


Well militarily W was right.  The Iraqi military as a sovereign nation military was defeated.

The insurgency?  Um...

But seriously fuck Paul Bremer.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Define victory



There must be a sign, a jet and a president wearing a bomber jacket for victory to be achieved.

Al qaeda attempted their own display at the start of the war to secure their victory but the logistics got complicated and they were only able to present a top general in a safari jacket riding a ford pickup holding a تمت المهمة  cardboard sign like a hobo.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 27, 2020)

Any updates, and any fresh arts/memes? Not finding much.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2020)

A little Genndy style:


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

I love the internet.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2020)

People are talking about a missile test gone bad


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 28, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> People are talking about a missile test gone bad



Waiting for the r34 art of this one.


----------



## epyoncloud (Apr 28, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> I actually went to see the KMT party headquarters (from the outside) when I was in Taipei. It was kind of a pathetically small building.



they got inflitrated. the KMT party in taiwan has become crooks and a CCP branch office.

but at least the idea of KMT still exists in mainland china, given the party does not rewrite and whitewash history after taiwan is conquered . 
i(deas are bulletproof)


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 28, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2020)

SK is maintaining that he's alive. 

Is it a part of NK propaganda to leak rumors about kim's health so then he can step out on a podium like  "ha ha, foolish westerners!"


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 28, 2020)

*Fear of catching the coronavirus could have kept North Korean leader Kim Jong Un away from state ceremonies for a key holiday in mid-April, a South Korean minister said on Tuesday as speculation swirled over Kim’s whereabouts and health. *

Under Kim Jong Un, North Korea has expanded its arsenal of nuclear weapons and long-range ballistic missiles, and with no obvious successor, any change in leadership in the authoritarian country would raise concerns about instability that could impact other North Asian countries and the United States.

The speculation about Kim’s health erupted after his unprecedented absence from ceremonies marking the April 15 birth anniversary of his grandfather and founder of the country, Kim Il Sung.

South Korea’s Unification Minister Kim Yeon-chul, who oversees engagement with the North, said it was plausible that Kim decided against attending because of the coronavirus, given the stringent steps his government has taken to head off an outbreak. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-be-trying-to-avoid-coronavirus-idUSKCN22A0NZ


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


>


Can’t see.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> *Fear of catching the coronavirus could have kept North Korean leader Kim Jong Un away from state ceremonies for a key holiday in mid-April, a South Korean minister said on Tuesday as speculation swirled over Kim’s whereabouts and health. *
> 
> Under Kim Jong Un, North Korea has expanded its arsenal of nuclear weapons and long-range ballistic missiles, and with no obvious successor, any change in leadership in the authoritarian country would raise concerns about instability that could impact other North Asian countries and the United States.
> 
> ...


Lies!  Coronachan doesn’t exist in Best Korea.


----------



## Amol (Apr 28, 2020)

I mean he could have still showed his face via video conference. 
His continued absence can't be just because he is afraid of corona. 
It doesn't take much to do a photo shoot.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2020)

Strangely arousing.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2020)

Its convenient that this virus provides NK leadership with a coverup to give them time to determine a successor.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2020)

Which one gets the futa weenie?


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Which one gets the futa weenie?


That shit gross yo.

But my guess is Kim doms.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2020)

Mael said:


> That shit gross yo.
> 
> But my guess is Kim doms.


But she's shorter... weener goes to the taller person


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> But she's shorter... weener goes to the taller person


How u no dis?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2020)

Mael said:


> How u no dis?


Taller = masculine = dom = weener
Shorter = feminine = sub = receiver
Haven't you watched anime??


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Taller = masculine = dom = weener
> Shorter = feminine = sub = receiver
> Haven't you watched anime??


Last one I saw was JJBA.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 28, 2020)

Mael said:


> Because I’m not a weeb.



Ironic, as you spam the Cafe with JoJo and Fist of the North Star memes, and shoehorn them into the convo thread every opportunity you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 28, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Taller = masculine = dom = weener
> Shorter = feminine = sub = receiver
> Haven't you watched anime??



Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 28, 2020)

Well this thread has gotten interesting.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2020)

*For about as long as North Korea has existed, Kim Pyong-il has been considered a possible successor to the leader. And now, with his nephew Kim Jong-un’s health status unclear, his name is being bandied about again.*

Kim Pyong-il, 65, is the last known surviving son of North Korea’s founder, Kim Il-sung. After losing out in the 1970s to his half-brother, Kim Jong-il – who ended up running the country from 1994 to 2011 – Kim Pyong-il spent about four decades overseas in diplomatic posts including in Hungary, Bulgaria, Finland, Poland and the Czech Republic before returning to Pyongyang last year.

Although Kim Pyong-il has been effectively sidelined – he was largely purged from state media and never developed enough power back home to mount a serious challenge for leadership – some North Korea watchers say he could end up taking over from the 36-year-old Kim Jong-un, who has not named a successor. This is mainly because he has Kim blood, and he’s a man.

The conservative male leaders in Pyongyang would resist giving power to Kim Yo-jong – Kim Jong-un’s younger sister who has been by his side helping to make policy the past few years – according to Thae Yong Ho, who was North Korea’s deputy ambassador to the UK before he defected to South Korea in 2016. That is due to her gender and relatively young age of 30.

“The problem is that a Kim Yo-jong-led North Korea is unlikely to be sustainable,” Thae said, warning that collective leadership with her as the figurehead could lead to chaos. “To avoid this, some in the leadership would try to bring back Kim Pyong-il, who’s now under house arrest, to the centre of the power.”

Others do not think Kim Pyong-il has a chance. South Korean ruling party lawmaker Kim Byeong-ki, a member of parliament’s intelligence committee, said on Sunday on social media that there was no indication he could possibly succeed Kim Jong-un if the leader were incapacitated: “I laugh off these theories.”

North Korea has often exiled those who fall out of favour, sending them aboard in attempts to erase their influence, but also providing a financial lifeline that keeps them dependent on Pyongyang’s rulers.

If Kim Pyong-il took power, it could put a great number of the current top leadership in jeopardy after they spent decades working to suppress his influence.

When Kim Jong-un took power after his father’s death in 2011, he soon eliminated potential rivals: He executed his uncle and one-time deputy, Jang Song Thaek, and was suspected to have ordered the assassination of his exiled older half-brother, Kim Jong-nam, in Malaysia.

The fact that Kim Pyong-il survived the purges in the ruling family may indicate that Kim Jong-un never saw him as a credible rival, keeping him in the foreign service and at arm’s length for years. In 2015, he was named North Korea’s ambassador to the Czech Republic and was given extra protection in 2017 when Kim Jong-nam was murdered.

Kim Pyong-il kept a low profile while he was in Europe, though he still made an impression. Lubomir Zaoralek, who was the Czech Republic’s foreign affairs minister from 2014 through 2017, said “his style and manner were as if he had come from South Korea”.

“You could see that he was established in Europe and that he has lived his life here,” Zaoralek said. “He was always careful in what he had to say, but it always made perfect sense. And it seemed that he lived a much freer life here than other North Koreans.”

Kim Pyong-il returned to Pyongyang last November, so that Kim Jong-un could keep a closer watch on him, the _JoongAng Ilbo_ newspaper reported, citing intelligence sources.

He has been the subject of speculation for decades in South Korea in unverified reports about family intrigue, often including house arrests and attempted assassinations. Before his years abroad, he served in the army, commanding an elite body guard unit, and also was appointed to posts in the ruling party, according to the South Korean Unification Ministry.

His mother Kim Song Ae – the second wife of the state founder – was influential in the 1970s and pushed for Kim Pyong-il to take power. But she soon fell out of favour after Kim Jong-il was named successor.

Kim Pyong-il is largely seen as a contender this time by those who discount Kim Yo-jong due to her age and gender, according to Rachel Minyoung Lee, a former North Korea analyst with the US government.

“It is highly unlikely that he has the connections or the support base he needs to be the next North Korean leader,” she said. “Kim Yo-jong has a special status in the regime, and I think in this case, her connection to the Kim family trumps her gender.”


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

Cersei ain’t gonna like that even if that’s the more likely route of the North Korean leadership way.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2020)

Mael said:


> Cersei ain’t gonna like that even if that’s the more likely route of the North Korean leadership way.



She can always assassinate. That's also the North Korean leadership way.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> She can always assassinate. That's also the North Korean leadership way.


But that’ll be tough to pull off given the very disparate relationship between the two and the fact he’s a man.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2020)

Mael said:


> But that’ll be tough to pull off given the very disparate relationship between the two and the fact he’s a man.



I have faith in her madness.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have faith in her madness.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 29, 2020)

What's up with Kim's sister? Is she really as ruthless as some here are trying to portray?


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> What's up with Kim's sister? Is she really as ruthless as some here are trying to portray?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> What's up with Kim's sister? Is she really as ruthless as some here are trying to portray?



As with most things about North Korea, we can't know for sure. But given how the rest of her family and regime act, it's more likely that she'd be a Mad Queen than not.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 29, 2020)

Mael said:


> Is this a serious question?





> she’s been groomed for years to serve as a regent for Kim Jong Un if he’s incapacitated by medical issues or, if he dies, while waiting for his son, a child of about 10, to assume the mantle.


Is this saying he has a son or that _if he did_?!?  Do Kim's just roll onto their female cousins and call it succession?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Is this saying he has a son or that _if he did_?!?  Do Kim's just roll onto their female cousins and call it succession?



I think some South Korean intelligence sources claim Kim has up to three children, but his daughter Ju-ae is the only one who has ever been seen by an independent witness (Dennis Rodman), so we don't know if the other two exist or not.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Is this saying he has a son or that _if he did_?!?  Do Kim's just roll onto their female cousins and call it succession?


It’s rumored he has a son but only his daughter is known.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 29, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> I think some South Korean intelligence sources claim Kim has up to three children, but his daughter Ju-ae is the only one who has ever been seen by an independent witness (Dennis Rodman), so we don't know if the other two exist or not.


Who is the mother??


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Who is the mother??


Needs a Maury emote.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 29, 2020)

Best I can do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Best I can do


Good effort.


The shipping virus is real.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Who is the mother??



Kim's (gorgeous) wife .

She used to be one of the most popular singers in North Korea.

The possibly romanticised tale is that she and Kim Jong-un were some sort of item back in their early 20s or so, but that Kim Jong-il wouldn't let them get married, so Ri married a soldier instead. 

Then when Kim Jong-il kicked the bucket, one of Kim Jong-un's first acts as Supreme Leader seems to have been to politely recommend Ri's husband to divorce her so she could become his First Lady.

Because The Godfather is a romance film.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 29, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Kim's (gorgeous) wife .
> 
> She used to be one of the most popular singers in North Korea.
> 
> ...


Poor woman 
Shouldda stayed in China when she had the chance.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Poor woman
> Shouldda stayed in China when she had the chance.


China would’ve just given her back outright.  They do that to poor defectors all the time because they’re shits.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Poor woman
> Shouldda stayed in China when she had the chance.



I wouldn't say she looks unhappy in the photos I've seen. And we don't know that she loved her first husband.

Also at the time of their marriage Kim weighed only like 90 kg, instead of 130 kg now, so the... logistics would have been easier.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2020)

Btw. husband "Kim" and wife "Ri (Lee)" has got to be the most stereotypical Korean couple ever.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Btw. husband "Kim" and wife "Ri (Lee)" has got to be the most stereotypical Korean couple ever.


Stereotypical Korean?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2020)

Mael said:


> Stereotypical Korean?



Kim and Lee (Ri) are the two most common Korean surnames, at respectively 22% and 15%.

Statistically it's therefore very likely that a random Korean couple will be a Kim-Lee pairing.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Kim and Lee (Ri) are the two most common Korean surnames, at respectively 22% and 15%.
> 
> Statistically it's therefore very likely that a random Korean couple will be a Kim-Lee pairing.


Oh you meant that.  Yeah that’s true.  Park is a close third iirc.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 29, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> one of Kim Jong-un's first acts as Supreme Leader seems to have been to politely recommend Ri's husband to divorce her so she could become his First Lady.



Awww that's so adorable.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2020)

R&M tards will appreciate this one:


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2020)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-kim-jong-un-makes-appearance-at-factory-kcna

Hmmmmm


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2020)

Mael said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-kim-jong-un-makes-appearance-at-factory-kcna
> 
> Hmmmmm


It was one of them tupac holograms


----------



## dr_shadow (May 1, 2020)

Mael said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-kim-jong-un-makes-appearance-at-factory-kcna
> 
> Hmmmmm



He is risen!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 1, 2020)

What is dead may never die.


----------



## Saishin (May 1, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> He is risen!





GrizzlyClaws said:


> What is dead may never die.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 1, 2020)

Well I already spent an entire week airbrushing beauty portraits of kim yo jong for my wall.


----------



## egressmadara (May 1, 2020)

Where did they find such a convincing body double?!


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 1, 2020)

My images lately keep breaking after a few hours / days


----------



## MShadows (May 1, 2020)

Mael said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-kim-jong-un-makes-appearance-at-factory-kcna
> 
> Hmmmmm


That's his body double


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2020)

Weekend at Bernie's?


----------



## Mintaka (May 1, 2020)

Deepfake.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> That's his body double


It's even fatter and older looking.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2020)

This is of course the word of KCNA that also said no Winnie the flu in their homeland.


----------



## Superstars (May 1, 2020)

If suspicions are true...His one last request might be pushing that nuke button.


----------



## MShadows (May 1, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> It's even fatter and older looking.


Clones are known to rapidly deteriorate so... Kappa


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Clones are known to rapidly deteriorate so... Kappa


He’s not a Grineer.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Clones are known to rapidly deteriorate so... Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Saishin (May 2, 2020)

Probably in those 20 days he was fighting the zombies at the Wuhan lab to save the world


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 2, 2020)

friend is really actually alive
man stupid chinese media tricking ppl


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 2, 2020)

Right so Kim is alive and his sister is now officially doomed.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 2, 2020)

He's back... like Jesus.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 2, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> He's back... like Jesus.



Don't you mean Jesus came back like Kim?


----------



## GRIMMM (May 2, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Don't you mean Jesus came back like Kim?


Oh yes, sorry... my bad. Please don't launch a ballistic missile at me supreme leader.


----------



## Saishin (May 2, 2020)

For sure that's his clone


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2020)

what a plot twist


----------



## Kingslayer (May 2, 2020)

I dunno why people thought he was dead .


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2020)

Fatter than ever.


----------



## Pliskin (May 2, 2020)

He truly is the Jon Snow of the 2020 Arc.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 2, 2020)

The peoples republic of Korea are the world champion

In tomorrow's report. 

Our dear leader kim jong un will visit a biscuit factory.


----------



## Superstars (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2020)

I never bought into the idea that he had died. The hiding out from Coronavirus theory always seemed like the most plausible to me and if you look at the man he is definitely within the risk group for it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2020)

I thought about posting on conspiracy forums that he really is dead and it's just a body double in the videos, but I don't think there are any other fat people in NK.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 3, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought about posting on conspiracy forums that he really is dead and it's just a body double in the videos, but I don't think there are any other fat people in NK.


If Un had died, NK would have been _fucked_. No clear line of succession and the military would try to seize power and it'd eventually descend into a massive civil war as each side tries to put up its own puppet ruler.


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 11, 2020)

"Somehow Kim Jung Un returned."


----------

